# Finding My Personality Type = Mind Vomit



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Hullo.

It's your good old friend TelepathicGoose. (From the "Type Me! (Or I'll Steal Your Soul Thread). I've decided to start a new thread in the hopes of getting new opinions.

I've been at a loss about my MBTI type for weeks, and have no luck actually finding one that I liked. We came at the conclusion of INTJ, but in all honesty I'm not quite sure if I am one. I need someone to somehow figure out my cognitive functions. 

*Objective of this thread: To 100% accurately discover my personality type. Without any hesitations.*

For any of you who are new to me, here's some fun facts that will get you started:

*I am an introvert. No discussion.
*Most likely an INJ. 
*If not, maybe an INP.
*Probably not any S type.
*I'm confusing
*If I am not an INTJ, I am not a "T" type. _My feeling function absolutely cannot be below tertiary. _Thus, if we rule out ISTJ, (because I'm not a sensor), and take into count that I am an introvert, INTJ is the only thinking type which I could be.
*I'm leaning towards being an INFJ, but I don't know. Most people believe otherwise.


*Please ask me questions regarding my function axes (i.e. Ni/Se, Ne/Si, Fe/Ti, Fi/Te) and my type.* I may also fill out @Jinsei's questionnaire. 

Sincerely,
Melanie The Telepathic Goose.


Oh, and
@shinynotshiny - Don't kill me. @Blue Soul - Help me please. I'm not quite sure if I'm an INTJ and since you are one, you may be able to help. @hoopla - Care to help? You're very smart. Same with @Rachel Wood and @Oswin.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

1. Tell us about your perception of beauty; what was the last (or just a) thing you found really beautiful, and what does that word mean to you?
2. What is the last thing that irritated (not angered) you? Like, a homework assignment you found useless or frustrating, a friend who was insisting on some annoying habit, etc. etc. etc. What was annoying for you and how did you deal with it?
3. What is something that has embarrassed you or something you are not proud of? (You do not have to be specific of course but say what category of thing it was...i.e. 'offending someone by mistake' 'offending someone on purpose' 'getting something wrong in public' ...etc.
4. A genie appears and grants you three wishes! You can't wish for more wishes or otherwise rig the system and it has to be something for yourself (no world peace or suchlike). What are your wishes and why?
5. You are living the same day over and over again (Groundhog Day style). You can decide when to end the repeating day. What do you do with this situation and when do you return to normal time flow?


Ok that's what I've thought of for now. Might come back with more later but if you answer these properly and thoroughly it should do you for a bit )


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> 1. Tell us about your perception of beauty; what was the last (or just a) thing you found really beautiful, and what does that word mean to you?
> 2. What is the last thing that irritated (not angered) you? Like, a homework assignment you found useless or frustrating, a friend who was insisting on some annoying habit, etc. etc. etc. What was annoying for you and how did you deal with it?
> 3. What is something that has embarrassed you or something you are not proud of? (You do not have to be specific of course but say what category of thing it was...i.e. 'offending someone by mistake' 'offending someone on purpose' 'getting something wrong in public' ...etc.
> 4. A genie appears and grants you three wishes! You can't wish for more wishes or otherwise rig the system and it has to be something for yourself (no world peace or suchlike). What are your wishes and why?
> ...


I'm a bit tired, but I'll do my best. 

1.) I find beauty in.._.life._ I find beauty in meaning, deepness, complexity, emotion, love, anything. I find human nature, despite it's many fallacies, beautiful in itself. I find love, pure in it's essence beautiful. I also find the universe beautiful. I find knowledge and ideas beautiful as well. I also have a deep love for literature, science, music, and the arts. In terms of the last beautiful thing I saw/heard? I was looking up some quotes for a project, and I ran across the quote "Be the change you want to see in the world." I don't know why, but that quote has always stuck with me. It's probably due to my desire to change the world for the better. I also finished an amazing novel, and that was quite lovely as well.

2.) The last irritating thing? Firstly, My mother nagging me. She is constantly repeating for me to do this or that, and I attempt to explain to her that while I love her, I can take care of my own work. Alas, it is a lost cause. Secondly, the amount of dumb, tedious busy work my school gives us. Thirdly, the amount of rather shallow students at my school. It's not pleasant being around them.

3.) Embarrassing? Hmm. I have a few that I can remember:
- Telling my crush I liked him and then getting rejected was the worst. Also, if I say something awkward or idiotic by accident, I hate portraying a bad image of myself. Also, when I fall and trip. Happens a lot.

4.) -Happiness
-To move to my dream world and become the heroin of that world (who is me but in magical alien princess form.)
-For love, both romantic and family/friends/platonic.

5.) I would only live the same day over and over again if I gained some sort of advantage or insight from it. Or, if it was a day I truly enjoyed. For the former, if it wasn't something I gained insight from, I'd leave right away. For the latter, I'd only experience maybe once or twice and then move on.


...Does this do anything for you?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> ...Does this do anything for you?


Right now, I'm not sure what to make of this, except that it hints at intuitive, possibly Ni. I'll have to sleep on it and I'll keep following the thread and see how this thread goes.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

My vote is INFJ…just get those vibes XD. Although, I'm kind of in the same boat as you with regards to my type lol


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay, I'll ignore the other thread and start again. Based on post 3, I'd say INFP. You certainly show a strong preference for Feeling over thinking, but that may be because of the questions. It isn't clear whether you're Fi or Fe, or Ne/Ni, but INFP seems the best fit for what you wrote - especially Q1 and the part about finding happiness in a "dream world" where you are an alien princess (sounds like Fi + Ne to me).


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

This will be me at my most illogical: don't distract me with new facts, I've already made up my mind about you.

If I were you I would consider myself an INTJ with a rich emotional life for now. Give things time to sink in, absorb the theory, but keep an open mind.

Also check this out.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

OP seems like ENFP/INFP to me.

I think we can pretty much rule out INFJ as the OP's type. 
The way OP answered question 4, that's not how an INFJ would have answered it.

As an INFJ myself, this is how I would answer that 3 wishes questions: 

I find myself secretly desiring for things such as money/power/status. I also find myself desiring to be a revolutionary leader of some sort because I want to inspire people to follow my footsteps so that we can change the world for the better and destroy all evil in the world. I want to champion and fight for the downtrodden and the underdogs, I want to leave behind a positive impact on this world.
I also often find myself craving for materialistic comfort and living a luxurious and comfortable life.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I won't kill a goose. I care about animal welfare.

I'll say it again. You're young. You're at that stage where you're finding yourself. From what you described, your home life is turbulent. I think most people in your situation would feel an emotional impact. I don't think your emotional reactions should be the determining factor in all of this.


----------



## Chicony (Mar 30, 2015)

Infp


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> OP seems like ENFP/INFP to me.
> 
> *I think we can pretty much rule out INFJ as the OP's type.
> The way OP answered question 4, that's not how an INFJ would have answered it.*
> ...


If you are ruling out INFJ because she didn't answer like you then your logic is very flawed... because it's based on the assumption that you are actually INFJ and that all INFJ's would answer exactly like you if you are. 

All the comments that are bold in the last paragraph point to very subjective F... Fi... not objective. The last one however does point to the possibility of inferior Se. If your perception of yourself is wrong... or the cognitive functions... then that would indeed make her INFJ because you might then be INFP. You are also overgeneralizing and stereotyping the INFJ type... it is a very complex type with many different faces that INFJs can manifest.

In addition I think you are evaluating her based on what you would expect from a fully developed INFJ. If she is INFJ... she's not fully developed. She's only 15 and tertiary functions don't reach full development until the 20's typically. So her primary and auxiliary are probably having the strongest influence here.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I won't kill a goose. I care about animal welfare.
> 
> I'll say it again. You're young. You're at that stage where you're finding yourself. From what you described, your home life is turbulent. I think most people in your situation would feel an emotional impact. I don't think your emotional reactions should be the determining factor in all of this.


I agree... there are many influences on behavior especially at a young age. Her parents and their respective types are another huge influence on behavior. It can skew results and mask her true functions. Is each answer true to herself or is she projecting one of her parents in it? Very hard to tell the difference at this age.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> If you are ruling out INFJ because she didn't answer like you then your logic is very flawed... because it's based on the assumption that you are actually INFJ and that all INFJ's would answer exactly like you if you are.
> 
> All the comments in bold point to very subjective F... Fi... not objective. The last one however does point to the possibility of inferior Se.



That wasn't the main reason why I ruled out INFJ as her type actually. 
I decided to rule out INFJ as her type because I didn't see much Fe in her answers. Her answers are mainly focused on herself and not really on the people around her. I supposed Fe types would be more people-oriented. Since I didn't see much Fe in her answers, I supposed she use Fi, so this only left with INTJ/ENFP/INFP as her possible type.
In one of her answers for example, she also mentioned that her happiness consist of living in a dream world, and like one of the posters here mentioned earlier, that sounds very much like what an Fi+Ne type would do. 

And I have pretty much confirmed that I am an INFJ. I identify very much with Ni+Fe and I also identify very much with inferior Se. 

If OP is in her teenage years, shouldn't she be developing Fe at this age? I remembered my Fe was quite strong during my teenage years, I was always focused on the people around me and I neglected my own well-being. I was a huge people-pleaser during my teenage years and I am like the counselor among my friends, I am always giving them advice even though I am younger than them.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> If OP is in her teenage years, shouldn't she be developing Fe at this age? I remembered my Fe was quite strong during my teenage years, I was always focused on the people around me and I neglected my own well-being. I was a huge people-pleaser during my teenage years and I am like the counselor among my friends, I am always giving them advice even though I am younger than them.


Yep... that is very true. I remember that as well when I was young... I'm still a people pleaser and I really hate it lol... But for me that is also reinforced and strongly driven by being an enneagram 2w3... the drive to be loved and worthy...


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I'm a bit tired, but I'll do my best.
> 
> 1.) I find beauty in.._.life._ I find beauty in *meaning, deepness, complexity*, emotion, love, anything. I find human nature, despite it's many fallacies, beautiful in itself. I find love, pure in it's essence beautiful. I also find the universe beautiful. I find knowledge and ideas beautiful as well. I also have a deep love for literature, science, music, and the arts. In terms of the last beautiful thing I saw/heard? I was looking up some quotes for a project, and I ran across the quote "Be the change you want to see in the world." I don't know why, but that quote has always stuck with me. It's probably due to my desire to change the world for the better. *I also finished an amazing novel, and that was quite lovely as well*.


1- speaks a little towards Ni to me not Ne... could be just N in general. As far as abstract intuition goes... Ne starts at a point... usually something fed to it externally... and expands outward generating possibilities and making more and more connections to one thing after another. Ni takes the big expansive picture and tries to focus it like a lens focuses sunlight... bringing millions of tiny photons together into one bright point of light... the underlying meaning and connection of it all. Ni gets fed the big expansive picture through Se and most of the dot connecting between the elements of what Se feeds it is done at the subconscious level until the final image resolves into that singular point of light and drops into conscious thought as an AHA!! 

2- Curious about the novel, what kind of novel is it and why do you consider it amazing?



TelepathicGoose said:


> 2.) The last irritating thing? Firstly, My mother nagging me. She is constantly repeating for me to do this or that, and I attempt to explain to her that while I love her, I can take care of my own work. Alas, it is a lost cause. Secondly, the amount of dumb, tedious busy work my school gives us. *Thirdly, the amount of rather shallow students at my school.* It's not pleasant being around them.


Could be Fi here



TelepathicGoose said:


> 3.) Embarrassing? Hmm. I have a few that I can remember:
> - Telling my crush I liked him and then getting rejected was the worst. Also, if I say something awkward or idiotic by accident, I hate portraying a *bad image* of myself. Also, when I fall and trip. Happens a lot.


Define what "bad image" means to you?



TelepathicGoose said:


> 4.) -Happiness
> *-To move to my dream world and become the heroin of that world (who is me but in magical alien princess form.)*
> -For love, both romantic and family/friends/platonic.


Who doesn't want happiness and love? I don't think any of this is indicative of Fe or Fi either way... more of very strong primary N.

Define what happiness means to you... besides being a heroic magical alien princess who is loved and adored by all?



TelepathicGoose said:


> 5.) I would only live the same day over and over again if *I gained some sort of advantage or insight from it*. Or, if it was a day *I truly enjoyed*. For the former, if it wasn't something I gained insight from, I'd leave right away. For the latter, I'd only experience maybe once or twice and then move on.
> 
> ...Does this do anything for you?


Could be Ti maybe... or Te honestly.

Describe a day you truly enjoyed.

Still leaning towards primary Ni with aux Te that we discussed in the other thread... but I will grant the possibility of primary Fi with aux Ne. Initially I thought I saw Ne but later we determined that it seemed she was more trying to focus and pull things together in an abstract way... not expand them outward.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> I decided to rule out INFJ as her type because I didn't see much Fe in her answers. Her answers are mainly focused on herself and not really on the people around her. I supposed Fe types would be more people-oriented. Since I didn't see much Fe in her answers, I supposed she use Fi, so this only left with INTJ/ENFP/INFP as her possible type.
> In one of her answers for example, she also mentioned that her happiness consist of living in a dream world, and like one of the posters here mentioned earlier, that sounds very much like what an *Fi+Ne* type would do.
> 
> If OP is in her teenage years, shouldn't she be *developing* Fe at this age? I remembered my Fe was quite strong during my teenage years, I was always focused on the people around me and I neglected my own well-being. I was a huge people-pleaser during my teenage years and I am like the counselor among my friends, I am always giving them advice even though I am younger than them.


That isn't necessarily related to Ne, but N in general.

We've established in another thread that she seems to have very balanced T/F with a slight preference for logic. This is one of the main reasons why she's such a confusing subject to type, along with her inclination to adopt any concept thrown at her. I've noticed a strong ability to see many perspectives and ability to put herself in them.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> As far as abstract intuition goes... Ne starts at a point... usually something fed to it externally... and expands outward generating possibilities and making more and more connections to one thing after another. Ni takes the big expansive picture and tries to focus it like a lens focuses sunlight... bringing millions of tiny photons together into one bright point of light... the underlying meaning and connection of it all. Ni gets fed the big expansive picture through Se and most of the dot connecting between the elements of what Se feeds it is done at the subconscious level until the final image resolves into that singular point of light and drops into conscious thought as an AHA!!


This description of the workings of Ne and Ni is beautiful.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> That isn't necessarily related to Ne, but N in general.
> 
> We've established in another thread that she seems to have very balanced T/F with a slight preference for logic. This is one of the main reasons why she's such a confusing subject to type, along with her ability to adopt any concept thrown at her. I've noticed a strong ability to see many perspectives and ability to put herself in them.



Yeah I noticed the same thing too, she does have quite a balanced T/F. 
But if I were to go by my intuition and type her, I will type her as INFJ. The only thing that makes me hesitate to type her as INFJ though is the lack of Fe.

Or is there any possibility that she might be stucked in an Ni-Ti loop or something so perhaps this might explain why we don't seem to see much Fe in her? I have read up quite a bit about this Ni-Ti loop thing, there are some people who grew up in a toxic family environment or something and they ended up developing certain functions early. For example, if an INFJ grew up in a toxic home environment, they would end up developing their Ti earlier than their Fe because this is their way of coping with the environment.

Perhaps the OP is INFJ afterall, except she is stucked in an Ni-Ti loop.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> This description of the workings of Ne and Ni is beautiful.


Wow, thank you very much!


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> Yeah I noticed the same thing too, she does have quite a balanced T/F.
> But if I were to go by my intuition and type her, I will type her as INFJ. The only thing that makes me hesitate to type her as INFJ though is the lack of Fe.
> 
> Or is there any possibility that she might be stucked in an Ni-Ti loop or something so perhaps this might explain why we don't seem to see much Fe in her? I have read up quite a bit about this Ni-Ti loop thing, there are some people who grew up in a toxic family environment or something and they ended up developing certain functions early. For example, if an INFJ grew up in a toxic home environment, they would end up developing their Ti earlier than their Fe because this is their way of coping with the environment.
> ...


Yeah, INFJs I know always seem to have well developed Ti, even though they struggle with expressing themselves in spoken words (due to Ti) and bluntly (due to Fe), they have very impressive thinking for being feelers. I think this is much thanks to practice using the Ni-Ti loop.

What's tricky about this whole thing though is that similarly INTJs have the Ni-Fi loop and can develop their feeling if the environment requires it.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @shinynotshiny
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> ...





TelepathicGoose said:


> @shinynotshiny
> 
> Te (Extroverted Thinking) (80%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> ...


Two cognitive functions tests she took last night... keep in mind this was after most trying to help her had come to the conclusion that she was INTJ and after she began feeling like she identified more with Fi. She has "diagnosed" her mother as ISFJ and father as ENTJ... her father's primary Te seems to have a big influence on her as well.

Fe / Fi are very close in strength... Te / Ti a little more distance between the two... but the Te/Fi axis seems to win out. 

FYI Initially I thought she was Fe/Ti too... I'm still a little torn because I wonder how much of her Te is influenced by her father.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Two cognitive functions tests she took last night... keep in mind this was after most trying to help her had come to the conclusion that she was INTJ and after she began feeling like she identified more with Fi. She has "diagnosed" her mother as ISFJ and father as ENTJ... her father's primary Te seems to have a big influence on her as well.
> 
> Fe / Fi are very close in strength... Te / Ti a little more distance between the two... but the Te/Fi axis seems to win out.
> 
> FYI Initially I thought she was Fe/Ti too... I'm still a little torn because I wonder how much of her Te is influenced by her father.


Her mother could also be bringing some Fe to the table. I know mine (who is an ESFJ) has taught me much when it comes to people and relations, and she's my go-to for feelings.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

At this point, I want to say INFP. Sensing Fi over Fe, by far, unless you were telling the truth about changing yourself to fit in with the object (Fe) in your original posts. If so, I'd say ISFJ. Just not getting any Ni vibes, suffice to say. I see Ne/Si though. If you'd like me to elaborate, I will.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

hoopla said:


> At this point, I want to say INFP. Sensing Fi over Fe, by far, unless you were telling the truth about changing yourself to fit in with the object (Fe) in your original posts. If so, I'd say ISFJ. Just not getting any Ni vibes, suffice to say. I see Ne/Si though. If you'd like me to elaborate, I will.


Please do.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I find human nature, despite it's many fallacies, beautiful in itself.


Explain these fallacies. I'm going to guess on a relational level, you find human beings to be morally inconsistent, jumping into external values without truly examining their feelings and what they feel is right, making for shallow decisions and hypocritical behavior. As for other fallacies, I won't guess. I'll make it your mission to tell me.



TelepathicGoose said:


> I find love, pure in it's essence beautiful.


What is love pure in it's essence? A love that has not been soiled or tampered with? A love that is not automatic or heavily implied? A love deeply ruminated over, a love not changed by those on the outside, but only within?



TelepathicGoose said:


> I ran across the quote "Be the change you want to see in the world." I don't know why, but that quote has always stuck with me. It's probably due to my desire to change the world for the better.


Ghandi's type varies depending on who you ask, but INFJ or INFP seem to be the most congruent, consistent typings. That quote seems to strike a particular chord with Ne the most.



TelepathicGoose said:


> Firstly, My mother nagging me. She is constantly repeating for me to do this or that, and I attempt to explain to her that while I love her, I can take care of my own work. Alas, it is a lost cause. Secondly, the amount of dumb, tedious busy work my school gives us. Thirdly, the amount of rather shallow students at my school. It's not pleasant being around them.


Getting Fi vibes with this one. A distaste in shallowness is a clue, but not an absolute answer. What makes your peers shallow? Your discussion of your mother rings Fi bells above all. You don't want your mother to control or change you in anyway. You want to be free to make your own decisions. I was reminded of this line in Lorde's "Team": "I'm kind of over getting told to throw my hands up in the air". Does that strike resemblance within you? If so, in what way?




TelepathicGoose said:


> Telling my crush I liked him and then getting rejected was the worst. Also, if I say something awkward or idiotic by accident, I hate portraying a bad image of myself. Also, when I fall and trip. Happens a lot.


Why do you hate portraying a bad image of yourself? Does it have to do with the idea that a bad image would be harmful to others and society? That you'd be giving people a negative idea of how to behave?

No one really likes rejection, but I find it interesting how vague your answer here is. "It was the worst". Strong Fe users would be much more open about how they felt, I imagine.




TelepathicGoose said:


> To move to my dream world and become the heroin of that world (who is me but in magical alien princess form.)


Sensing Ne and Fi here. Visualizing yourself in a whole new alternate world, exploring the idea of that world, and building your own ego by viewing yourself as the heroin of your splendid tale. 




TelepathicGoose said:


> I would only live the same day over and over again if I gained some sort of advantage or insight from it. Or, if it was a day I truly enjoyed. For the former, if it wasn't something I gained insight from, I'd leave right away. For the latter, I'd only experience maybe once or twice and then move on.


Ne-Si here. I'm guessing the advantage or insights would be a new idea you've never considered or tempered with; an insight entirely changing your perceptions. Something to play with. You'd love to savor your subjective sensory experiences again, but then move on to a new possibility, a new potentiality. I get the impression you love new perspectives, but once you capture it's essence you abandon the new idea or perspective in search for something more. 

My biggest clue of Ne and Si in some order was how you played devil's advocate in your other thread, playing around with the idea of an INFJ to gain the conclusion for yourself. You played the part well might I add, but the inconsistencies allowed me to see through the cracks. I imagine you'd make for a marvelous actress, btw.

Now, answer this, and it should be rather telling.

If you're weighing on if something comes across as logical, are you willing to decide it is if it seems to be objective? Or do you need to think about it, to weigh it out in order to really make sure it's logical? "Well, it seems objective, so it is," or "Well, are you sure? What about xxxx? Every consider this loophole? What about these errors?"


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

We spent a considerable amount of time on your type last night.

*I don't see Fe.* I'm not going to work around that by rationalizing some sort of loop or what-have-you.

That leaves INTJ and INFP. 

Were you completely honest last night? Did you answer the tests in your favor?

It's really up to you now.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jinsei:

I was tired when I wrote this, so my answers may not be amazing. Anyway,

1.) The novel is Fahrenheight 451. I really enjoy it, partially due to my disdain of certain aspects of society. I secretly have this desire to rebel against everything about become some sort of dystopian-revolution leader. (I have this desire to be successful and a leader in general). Due to this, I really enjoy dystopian novels.

2.) A bad image is one that others dislike as well as representing me in a bad light in general.

3.) Happiness to me is not to be a heroic alien magical princess. I simply added that because sometimes I get fed up with my life and wish to live in another world. However in general, happiness for me is to change humanity for the better. It is my goal in life, my goal in life is to change society for the better.

4.) A day I truly enjoyed? I'd say probably this day I spent with my friend hiking last summer. We were bonding really closely and it felt wonderful. Also, there was this other day...I believe, when I was very young and my mother and I were drawing. I don't remember the exact details, but I remember how kind my mother was, and how sweet she had been. It was fun and delightful.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @Jinsei:
> 
> I was tired when I wrote this, so my answers may not be amazing. Anyway,
> 
> ...


A bad image is one that others dislike? That very well *may* be Fe. Let's say, you had a value different from everyone elses', whether it be a picture or image, or a social value. Would you feel as if you were wrong, because others enjoy it? 

How about doing things because it feels right? What's your opinion on that?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@hoopla,

1.) No, those are not the fallacies I see. The fallacies I see are placed on how hurtful, mean, cruel we are to one another. Wars, fighting, killing, everything. All I wish is for everyone to be kind to one another and for us to live in peace.

2.) A love is unconditional. It is to adore someone for all of their faults as well as their strengths. Love is also the care put into being kind to one another.

3.) Lorde? I've never really cared for her...However, I would say those lyrics don't really resonate with me. I don't feel controlled, I just don't like being constantly nagged when I'm concentrating. It's hard for me to focus on more than one thing at a time.

4.) No. The advantages or insights are for me to gain some insight about the true meaning of my life or a true meaning of something in general. Or to fully understand someone else who I care about. Or to understand how something I really desire to know works.

5.) It must be logical or else it cannot work. Science is too flimsy, we need some sort of stronghold or a basis (i.e. logic) or else mistakes could be made.

6.) In terms of my story, I'm not focused on how I am in the story,* I'm more focused on how the world is in the story. *I want to change the world, I want society to be a better place. I'm sick of how we treat each other. Sorry if I made that confusing before, I was tired.

I guess you weren't there when I said that in my OP of the other thread, I was not consciously manipulating you guys. It was a completely unconscious, self-denial thing that I only realized once you pointed it out to me.

Also, I think you've got me completely wrong. None of your "conclusions" about me are correct.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

hoopla said:


> A bad image is one that others dislike? That very well *may* be Fe. Let's say, you had a value different from everyone elses', whether it be a picture or image, or a social value. Would you feel as if you were wrong, because others enjoy it?
> 
> How about doing things because it feels right? What's your opinion on that?


I'd have to analyze it for a little, but I may change my opinion. I may not be right, the self is a flimsy thing. I tend to be easily influenced by other people's opinions, because I place great value on the minds of others. I have a love for humanity and the human mind, and I love to know what make other's tick. If I see that what makes them tick is different than for me, I may begin to reconsider my own thoughts.

If what I'm doing doesn't affect others, sure. However it what I'm doing is hurting others, even if it is "right", then how right can it be? I also don't have a very good sense of who I am as a person, and so I don't know exactly what I believe is right. I tend to believe that nothing is right or wrong, just grey.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

I actually see Ni in myself, but of course, what do I know?


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

@TelepathicGoose- I think you're very right. Si can make me rather close minded in many aspects.

I'm seeing some Fe/Ti here. Maybe you are INFJ afterall... I'm prone to mistakes and a narrow scoped, biased view more than I would like to admit. 

I'll say... ISFJ, INFJ. I'm still not sure, but I apologize for being super stubborn in all regards.

How do you regard the perception of an image?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

hoopla said:


> @TelepathicGoose- I think you're very right. Si can make me rather close minded in many aspects.
> 
> I'm seeing some Fe/Ti here. Maybe you are INFJ afterall... I'm prone to mistakes and a narrow scoped, biased view more than I would like to admit.
> 
> ...


It's quite alright. I could see how with my lack of elaboration, my answers could be awkwardly interpreted.

Images? Whenever I look at an image, I'm always attempting to find attach meaning onto it. I start with a thousand ideas, and then suddenly they come together to form one single meaning of the image. I often like to create symbolism, and you can see that if you look back on some of my later picture responses. In general, I don't just like to pay attention to the sensory details, I'm always trying to find something deeper. 

Also, I would like to see you remind me a lot of my mother. You are very smart, and while at times you may be a bit close minded, you always mean well and are an inquisitive, kind soul. Actually, you sound just like her. Type similarities.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Images? Whenever I look at an image, I'm always attempting to find attach meaning onto it. I start with a thousand ideas, and then suddenly they come together to form one single meaning of the image. )


Can you explain what you mean by that specifically? Like, can you try it with this?


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> It's quite alright. I could see how with my lack of elaboration, my answers could be awkwardly interpreted.
> 
> Images? Whenever I look at an image, I'm always attempting to find attach meaning onto it. *I start with a thousand ideas, and then suddenly they come together to form one single meaning of the image.* I often like to create symbolism, and you can see that if you look back on some of my later picture responses. In general, I don't just like to pay attention to the sensory details, I'm always trying to find something deeper.
> 
> Also, I would like to see you remind me a lot of my mother. You are very smart, and while at times you may be a bit close minded, you always mean well and are an inquisitive, kind soul. Actually, you sound just like her. Type similarities.


Honestly... I have been wondering about this. Originally I saw Ne/Si in you as well as Ti/Fe... I'm wondering if Ne is generating all those abstract patterns, connections, and possibilities... and then Ti is taking them and forming them together into logical meaning...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Honestly... I have been wondering about this. Originally I saw Ne/Si in you as well as Ti/Fe... I'm wondering if Ne is generating all those abstract patterns, connections, and possibilities... and then Ti is taking them and forming them together into logical meaning...


I think she read that implosion (Ni) and explosion (Ne) description of intuition and it's reflecting in her writing.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

I have an idea... instead of going round and round trying to interpret new evidence and behavioral examples... lets dig deeper and see what we uncover.



TelepathicGoose said:


> @Jinsei:
> 
> I was tired when I wrote this, so my answers may not be amazing. Anyway,
> 
> 1.) The novel is Fahrenheight 451. I really enjoy it, partially due to my *disdain of certain aspects of society.* I secretly have this desire to rebel against everything about become some sort of dystopian-revolution leader. (I have this desire to be successful and a leader in general). Due to this, I really enjoy dystopian novels.


Give some examples, what sort of aspects of society? And why do you have disdain for them?



TelepathicGoose said:


> 2.) A bad image is one that others dislike as well as representing me in a *bad light in general.*


In what ways are you afraid of being represented in a bad light? Maybe describe a time you felt you represented yourself in a bad way.



TelepathicGoose said:


> 3.) Happiness to me is not to be a heroic alien magical princess. I simply added that because sometimes I get fed up with my life and wish to live in another world. However in general, happiness for me is to change humanity for the better. It is my goal in life, my goal in life is to *change society for the better.*


How and in what ways? I expect this may relate a bit back to the dystopian examples.



TelepathicGoose said:


> 4.) A day I truly enjoyed? I'd say probably this day I spent with my friend hiking last summer. *We were bonding really closely and it felt wonderful.* Also, there was this other day...I believe, when I was very young and my mother and I were drawing. I don't remember the exact details, but I remember how kind my mother was, and how sweet she had been. It was fun and delightful.


How were you bonding and what felt wonderful about it?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> How and in what ways? I expect this may relate a bit back to the dystopian examples.


Pssst! Don't give her ideas!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> i think she read that implosion (ni) and explosion (ne) description of intuition and it's reflecting in her writing.


okay, no i didn't. That's actually how i think, okay! I stopped lying and am consciously trying to be honest.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Honestly... I have been wondering about this. Originally I saw Ne/Si in you as well as Ti/Fe... I'm wondering if Ne is generating all those abstract patterns, connections, and possibilities... and then Ti is taking them and forming them together into logical meaning...


But isn't Ni in the one that starts with ideas and then comes to one conclusion, or am I wrong? I honestly do not think I am an INTP or an ENTP.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> Can you explain what you mean by that specifically? Like, can you try it with this?
> View attachment 299634


Okay 

Oh, another lovely image, the light is a little over-stimulating, but still a nice image. It's not especially filled with things I can draw symbolic conclusions from, a little too normal, everyday real world-ish. Oh look, that's a nice tree. That tree, it's yellow light...sort of...reminds me of the...tree of life. The branches swung behind it make it look ancient. It almost, looks like...you know what? This image symbolizes evolution and the calm assertiveness of life. Oh, but the books are in the image too. Okay, so the books can represent...uh...the knowledge of the human mind as we learned about evolution. Okay, so this image represents the entirety of evolution, including it's rejection by Christianity and it's many contradictors.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> okay, no i didn't. That's actually how i think, okay! I stopped lying and am consciously trying to be honest.


I didn't say you were doing it consciously.

This is what you wrote in last night's thread...



> Also, this (I found on an Ne vs Ni thread):
> 
> "I view Ni from where I'm coming from as being able to bring an amazing multitude of ideas/theories into a single point or conclusion."
> ^
> Isn't that what I was doing, or no, am I wrong?


...which comes from this thread.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> I have an idea... instead of going round and round trying to interpret new evidence and behavioral examples... lets dig deeper and see what we uncover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.) In society today, there are many things wrong. However the main thing that comes to mind is greed and selfishness. How the beauty market has turned people's self-image to rot just to make money, how propaganda has spread so far and wide just so that companies can thrive. But that's not all, I'm doing an injustice only focusing on one aspect. I dislike how ignorant we are to all of the atrocities that happen in other parts, I dislike how their is such a disparity financially between people, I dislike how the rich remain rich and the poor remain poor. How we don't treat the sick from other parts of the world or even care about them because they're "so far away." How we're so caught up in our little lives and don't care about the rest of the world or the problems in it. I dislike also the ignorance and corruption that the government has (as I said before: propaganda), this may be partly my enneagram type, but I loathe being ignorant to anything. I dislike how so many things go on behind our backs. I also dislike how cruel people are to each other in general, from a young age (think: bullying) to in the work force. I dislike how narrow-minded our society has become and how we never think of the implications our problems will have in the future. But mainly? I'd say how greedy and selfish we've become.

2.) In general, I like people to like me. I admit, I'd willingly sacrifice aspects of myself in order for others to like me. When someone dislikes me, for whatever reason, I start to feel upset. I also feel bad whenever I disagree with someone. I tend to refrain from sharing some of my opinions due to this, because I don't want to mess up the nice peace and harmony we have. I'd say mostly I don't want to be perceived as: mean, selfish, unintelligent, unattractive, and the list goes on.

3.) See my first response.

4.) We were connecting, both emotionally and intellectually. I've told you I felt like an alien before, yes? That part of my OP was not a lie...actually most of my OP was completely truthful. I notice social cues others don't, and I end up counseling my family and friends, because I'm more mature than most of them (and even some of the adults in my life) and I know how to handle conflict, and I almost always know how they feel. However, it's usually very one-sided. They never understand my point of view. All I wish is to be understood, honestly. My friend and I are very similar mentally, and I remember how lovely it was just to feel understood and just to have someone to bond with on such an almost spiritual level.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I didn't say you were doing it consciously.
> 
> This is what you wrote in last night's thread...
> 
> ...


I'm aware of that, but that's how I naturally think. I've always thought like that, since I was a little girl. :/


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Okay
> 
> Oh, another lovely image, the light is a little over-stimulating, but still a nice image. It's not especially filled with things I can draw symbolic conclusions from, a little too normal, everyday real world-ish. Oh look, that's a nice tree. That tree, it's yellow light...sort of...reminds me of the...tree of life. The branches swung behind it make it look ancient. It almost, looks like...you know what? This image symbolizes evolution and the calm assertiveness of life. Oh, but the books are in the image too. *Okay, so the books can represent...uh...*the knowledge of the human mind as we learned about evolution. *Okay, so this image represents the entirety of evolution*, including it's rejection by Christianity and it's many contradictors.


It just doesn't sound natural to me. I imagine you sitting at your desk, hand on your chin, coming up with symbols because you know that's what Ni does.

An example: my first impression was a place of peace and tranquility. I would sit down with those books and read under the golden light. The thought that crystallized in my mind was, "That will be my resting place when my time comes. I would go there to die."

Without over-thinking, tell me what this image says to you:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> It just doesn't sound natural to me. I imagine you sitting at your desk, hand on your chin, coming up with symbols because you know that's what Ni does.
> 
> An example: my first impression was a place of peace and tranquility. I would sit down with those books and read under the golden light. The thought that crystallized in my mind was, "That will be my resting place when my time comes. I would go there to die."
> 
> Without over-thinking, tell me what this image says to you:


But it _is_ natural. That was the first thing I thought. I'm being _serious_! Why are you so close-minded?

That image? I think it represents how that girl is not ever herself and is simply following blindly the thoughts of the world around her.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> But it _is_ natural. That was the first thing I thought. I'm being _serious_! Why are you so close-minded?
> 
> That image? I think it represents how that girl is not ever herself and is simply following blindly the thoughts of the world around her.


I'm skeptical. There's a difference. You altered your answers once before, and you said you were prone to influence.

Your interpretation this time around is simple but still symbolic. No need to over-think.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I'm skeptical. There's a difference. You altered your answers once before, and you said you were prone to influence.
> 
> Your interpretation this time around is simple but still symbolic. No need to over-think.


I didn't over-think it, that was the first thought that came to mind. Like in the other image, I looked at the tree and the word "evolution" came to mind.

I realize that I am easily influenced, but this was honesty. Before I was on this website, I barely ever even looked at the outside world for my ideas. But when I did, I also searched for meaning. That's what I do, that's what I want in life: purpose and meaning. I was being all-too-honest here.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

For the record, I'm not sure if you use Ni or not. I think you really want to, but that doesn't mean you don't. What happens if you try using Ne? Try with this image:







(sorry my pictures keep turning out so small)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I didn't over-think it, that was the first thought that came to mind. Like in the other image, I looked at the tree and the word "evolution" came to mind.
> 
> I realize that I am easily influenced, but this was honesty. Before I was on this website, I barely ever even looked at the outside world for my ideas. But when I did, I also searched for meaning. That's what I do, that's what I want in life: purpose and meaning. I was being all-too-honest here.


I would like to give you the benefit of the doubt.

Just be yourself even if you think your answers are too simple.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> For the record, I'm not sure if you use Ni or not. I think you really want to, but that doesn't mean you don't. What happens if you try using Ne? Try with this image:
> View attachment 299706
> 
> (sorry my pictures keep turning out so small)


Um, so you're telling me to try and regenerate random ideas...yes? I'll try

Uh...The clouds are nice, pointing towards the horizon. Uh...Well the holes in the castle are cool? What's beyond there? Uhm, uhm, all I can think of is that I really want to know what is beyond the horizon. I can't think of anything else. Honestly. All I'm thinking of is how this image represents infinity, and I really want to know what's beyond what I can see already. I'm being serious, I'm trying hard to make random connections. Uh..uh..well why is the castle broken? Gah, that's still not what you wanted. I don't know, I can't do it.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I would like to give you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Just be yourself even if you think your answers are too simple.


I am. I think my answers are too simple, honestly, but you're telling me to write down the first thing that comes to mind, so I am.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Um, so you're telling me to try and regenerate random ideas...yes? I'll try
> 
> Uh...The clouds are nice, pointing towards the horizon. Uh...Well the holes in the castle are cool? What's beyond there? Uhm, uhm, all I can think of is that I really want to know what is beyond the horizon. I can't think of anything else. Honestly.


I know you're capable of interpreting an image through an Ne/Si lens because that's what you did with Jinsei's picture scenario.

I'll try: ruins of an old castle restored in my mind, a woman in a dress walks by herself, it's nighttime and she's heading toward the kitchens / what did they eat back then? / I'm seeing pies. / She can't sleep and wants pie, baked the day before, full of cherries. / Their gardens would be filled with flowers and fruit-bearing trees. / Lemons. / She likes cold lemon tea on hot days, her dress makes her uncomfortable/ what did they wear / I see silk, lace / a room with curtains / she finally sleeps.

I don't know what that is but this thread is called "mind vomit," so... want to try another image?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I know you're capable of interpreting an image through an Ne/Si lens because that's what you did with Jinsei's picture scenario.
> 
> I'll try: ruins of an old castle restored in my mind, a woman in a dress walks by herself, it's nighttime and she's heading toward the kitchens / what did they eat back then? / I'm seeing pies. / She can't sleep and wants pie, baked the day before, full of cherries. / Their gardens would be filled with flowers and fruit-bearing trees. / Lemons. / She likes cold lemon tea on hot days, her dress makes her uncomfortable/ what did they wear / I see silk, lace / a room with curtains / she finally sleeps.
> 
> I don't know what that is but this thread is called "mind vomit," so... want to try another image?


What you were seeing is nothing like my mind. I either see symbols or a gateway or some sort of story or world associated with it. But fine, let's try another image and this time can I actually over-think it so that I can think of something good?
(Also, that image interpretation being ne/si is only your opinion, other people have said otherwise, but whatever.)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> What you were seeing is nothing like my mind. I either see symbols or a gateway to a new universe. But fine, let's try another image and this time can I actually over-think it so that I can think of something good?
> (Also, that image interpretation being ne/si is only your opinion, other people have said otherwise, but whatever.)


Jinsei felt it was Ne/Si. I felt it was Ne/Si. I'm not sure who else chimed in. I don't know how comparing rock formations to turtles you've seen in the past isn't Ne and Si. You can explain it to me.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Jinsei felt it was Ne/Si. I felt it was Ne/Si. I'm not sure who else chimed in. I don't know how comparing rock formations to turtles you've seen in the past isn't Ne and Si. You can explain it to me.


I...maybe was lying about having seen the turtles in the past (because I have a habit of accidentally compulsively lying, _*I'm working on it and I'm being honest now*_). I've never even been to the zoo before...I honestly just thought they looked like turtles for whatever reason. I wasn't aimlessly playing with possibilities and connections, I was trying to see what the image represented.

But if you want, fine, hook me up with another image.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I...maybe was lying about having seen the turtles in the past (because I have a habit of accidentally compulsively lying, _*I'm working on it and I'm being honest now*_). I've never even been to the zoo before...I honestly just thought they looked like turtles for whatever reason. I wasn't aimlessly playing with possibilities and connections, I was trying to see what the image represented.
> 
> But if you want, fine, hook me up with another image.


My Te punched my curiosity in the throat out of frustration. I can't continue.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> My Te punched my curiosity in the throat out of frustration. I can't continue.


Fair enough. I'll have someone else diagnose me. You're being a little too close-minded anyway.  It's a shame, you're so nice.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Tell me about this painting, stream of consciousness style.
ugh why can't I make it bigger
Here's the page it's on: http://s3.amazonaws.com/estock/fspid2/423700/france-paris-louvre-423724-o.jpg


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Fair enough. I'll have someone else diagnose me. You're being a little too close-minded anyway.  It's a shame, you're so nice.


There's no need for that passive-aggressive bullshit. You're the one who continues to trip on her lies. We're going in circles. There is no point to this until you start being honest with yourself and others.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> There's no need for that passive-aggressive bullshit. You're the one who continues to trip on her lies. We're going in circles. There is no point to this until you start being honest with yourself and others.


Fine, okay, fine. (Even though I have been for most of the thread and especially recently), I'll make sure to be 100% honest even if I hate myself afterwards. 

Continue on, if you want. Sorry for being so horrible to deal with, I realize it's annoying and you're probably secretly plotting my demise.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Fine, okay, fine. (Even though I have been for most of the thread and especially recently), I'll make sure to be 100% honest even if I hate myself afterwards.
> 
> Continue on, if you want. Sorry for being so horrible to deal with, I realize it's annoying and you're probably secretly plotting my demise.











.
.
.
.
.
​But more seriously, why would you hate yourself? You don't have to share anything you don't want to. Just don't lie in place of telling the truth.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I think @TelepathicGoose is trying to be honest. I'm not convinced that some subconscious bias isn't affecting her answers, cause that does happen, but I do think she's trying to be consciously honest.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...












I guess because I'm not very self confident and if I don't like my type I'll feel like a lost cause. But I realize that I need to be honest to get anywhere, so I will be from now on.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I guess because I'm not very self confident and if I don't like my type I'll feel like a lost cause. But I realize that I need to be honest to get anywhere, so I will be from now on.


Seriously, all the types are pretty cool. And even if you don't like your type, you can be the one cool person in that type, which is also pretty cool))


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


>


First thought was to crack a joke... "You are so transparent... I can see right through you!"


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> Seriously, all the types are pretty cool. And even if you don't like your type, you can be the one cool person in that type, which is also pretty cool))


Okay, okay, fine. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose


Whatever your type, it's clear you're a bright and creative person. Don't let a label define your abilities or potential. You have time to work on your confidence. Don't let others bring you down 








​


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Oswin said:


> View attachment 299714
> 
> Tell me about this painting, stream of consciousness style.
> ugh why can't I make it bigger
> Here's the page it's on: http://s3.amazonaws.com/estock/fspid2/423700/france-paris-louvre-423724-o.jpg


First thought: Someone invented a window that takes photographs... they've built hundreds of them and pasted them all over the walls of this cathedral...

Second thought: It's one iteration of a recursive loop... painting of paintings...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you very much. I know what you're saying, and you're very right.

Alright then, let's try to get this figured out. ^^


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> View attachment 299714
> 
> Tell me about this painting, stream of consciousness style.
> ugh why can't I make it bigger
> Here's the page it's on: http://s3.amazonaws.com/estock/fspid2/423700/france-paris-louvre-423724-o.jpg


You asked for it: stream of consciousness style!

_Oh, this seems like some sort of paradox. An image within an image within an image. Hmm, it makes me think of dimension after dimension after dimension, like a universe (or even a multiverse) collapsing in on itself. Reminds me of how a person, with the right use of mirrors, can make themselves go over and over and over and over...uh.. hmm, considering it's like a universal paradox... What if this was some sort of indicator of the end of the universe?_


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

(sorry, all the HP gifs are adorable))


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> 1.) In society today, there are many things wrong. However the main thing that comes to mind is greed and selfishness. How the beauty market has turned people's self-image to rot just to make money, how propaganda has spread so far and wide just so that companies can thrive. But that's not all, I'm doing an injustice only focusing on one aspect. I dislike how ignorant we are to all of the atrocities that happen in other parts, I dislike how their is such a disparity financially between people, I dislike how the rich remain rich and the poor remain poor. How we don't treat the sick from other parts of the world or even care about them because they're "so far away." How we're so caught up in our little lives and don't care about the rest of the world or the problems in it. I dislike also the ignorance and corruption that the government has (as I said before: propaganda), this may be partly my enneagram type, but I loathe being ignorant to anything. I dislike how so many things go on behind our backs. I also dislike how cruel people are to each other in general, from a young age (think: bullying) to in the work force. I dislike how narrow-minded our society has become and how we never think of the implications our problems will have in the future. But mainly? I'd say how greedy and selfish we've become.


What is the core and strongest reason you dislike these things? Because of the effect they have on people... or because it is wrong?



TelepathicGoose said:


> 2.) In general, I like people to like me. I admit, *I'd willingly sacrifice aspects of myself in order for others to like me*. When someone dislikes me, for whatever reason, I start to feel upset. I also *feel bad whenever I disagree with someone*. I tend to refrain from sharing some of my opinions due to this, because *I don't want to mess up the nice peace and harmony we have*. I'd say mostly I don't want to be perceived as: mean, selfish, unintelligent, unattractive, and the list goes on.


Kinda feels like Fe approval seeking... Fe users still have opinions and views on things.



TelepathicGoose said:


> 4.) We were connecting, both emotionally and intellectually. I've told you I felt like an alien before, yes? That part of my OP was not a lie...actually most of my OP was completely truthful. I *notice social cues others don't*, and I end up counseling my family and friends, because I'm more mature than most of them (and even some of the adults in my life) and *I know how to handle conflict*, and *I almost always know how they feel*. However, it's usually very one-sided. They never understand my point of view. All I wish is to be understood, honestly. My friend and I are very similar mentally, and I remember how lovely it was just to feel understood and just to have someone to bond with on such an almost spiritual level.


You see the emotional effects of their behavior on others even when they don't... I can relate to that.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Oswin said:


> I think @TelepathicGoose is trying to be honest. I'm not convinced that some subconscious bias isn't affecting her answers, cause that does happen, but I do think she's trying to be consciously honest.


I agree... we are past that and she is aware of it now... so when she gives her answers she is giving them with that in mind and attempting to be as honest as possible.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> What is the core and strongest reason you dislike these things? Because of the effect they have on people... or because it is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I said before that I don't believe in objectivity, nor do I believe in right or wrong. I believe everything is dependent on the society you live in, and that nothing is black or white, just grey. Now of course, I do have values, but they usually are because they effect the people around me in a certain way, or if I see something inconsistent or suspicious in them. I care because all of the people are getting hurt. Do you know how many people are ruined by this society? It's disgusting.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I think I said before that *I don't believe in objectivity, nor do I believe in right or wrong*. I believe everything is dependent on the society you live in, and that nothing is black or white, just grey. Now of course, I do have values, but they usually are because they effect the people around me in a certain way, or if I see something inconsistent or suspicious in them. *I care because all of the people are getting hurt. Do you know how many people are ruined by this society? It's disgusting*


First part... open mindedness of Ne... plus whenever you look at an image it really feels like you are making subjective Si associations and Ne is running with the ball from there connecting to random things and expanding outward... while Ti is bringing it in to logically fit together.... all in all though you are extremely open to possibilities... something that has been very evident in this thread and the almost 40 pages of the other thread.

last part... I agree... and relate... feels like Fe motivated values... looking at the evidence and effect on people to objectively judge what is wrong.

The more you write the more I am relating to you as an INFJ... still could be Ni but the only thing I don't fully relate to is the flavor of your N... I really admire it though and am amazed at the connections you make and the patterns you see.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> First part... open mindedness of Ne... plus whenever you look at an image it really feels like you are making subjective Si associations and Ne is running with the ball from there connecting to random things and expanding outward... while Ti is bringing it in to logically fit together.
> 
> last part... I agree... and relate... feels like Fe motivated values... looking at the evidence and effect on people to objectively judge what is wrong.
> 
> The more you write the more I am relating to you as an INFJ... still could be Ni but the only thing I don't fully relate to is the flavor of your N... I really admire it though and am amazed at the connections you make and the patterns you see.


Hmm, well I'm not an ISFJ or an ESFJ, nor am I an INTP or an ENTP. The first is ruled simply because it's pretty obvious I'm not an Si-dom and if I _do_ use Ne it would be higher than Si. The second is ruled because I certainly do not have inferior Fe and while ENTP might fit cognitive functions, the whole is more than the parts and ENTP does not fit me (I know, I did in depth research on it.) The only Ne/Si type I relate to is INFP...but I'm leaning towards the Fe/Ti axis and INFP is Fi dom.

Also, I do truly happen to believe INFJ fits me the best, but if you truly believe that I use Ne/Si then I don't know anymore...what should I do?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Worth a try?

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/389466-find-your-personality-type-quiz.html (thread/quiz)

I might fall into bed and not come back. I'm getting old.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Worth a try?
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/389466-find-your-personality-type-quiz.html (thread/quiz)
> 
> I might fall into bed and not come back. I'm getting old.


I may have done tried that before, but I'll give it a shot now because it's been so long. Will send you the results when I finish it.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hmm, well I'm not an ISFJ or an ESFJ, nor am I an INTP or an ENTP. The first is ruled simply because it's pretty obvious I'm not an Si-dom and if I _do_ use Ne it would be higher than Si. The second is ruled because I certainly do not have inferior Fe and while ENTP might fit cognitive functions, the whole is more than the parts and ENTP does not fit me (I know, I did in depth research on it.) The only Ne/Si type I relate to is INFP...but I'm leaning towards the Fe/Ti axis and INFP is Fi dom.
> 
> Also, I do truly happen to believe INFJ fits me the best, but if you truly believe that I use Ne/Si then I don't know anymore...what should I do?


Only thing I feel rock solid on is F and T... have been from the beginning... so I wouldn't argue against INFJ. INFP doesn't fit for me because you have too much T to be inferior.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Only thing I feel rock solid on is F and T... have been from the beginning... so I wouldn't argue against INFJ. INFP doesn't fit for me because you have too much T to be inferior.


Hmm, okay. 
I'll try the quiz @shinynotshiny gave me and let's see what the results tell me.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sure if you have seen this yet but it is rather amusing... and so true... leave it to the INTP's to unlock the mystery of the INFJ lol.

I apologize in advance for the language in this thread:
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-articles/19817-many-faces-infj.html


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> It's quite alright. I could see how with my lack of elaboration, my answers could be awkwardly interpreted.
> 
> Images? Whenever I look at an image, I'm always attempting to find attach meaning onto it. I start with a thousand ideas, and then suddenly they come together to form one single meaning of the image. I often like to create symbolism, and you can see that if you look back on some of my later picture responses. In general, I don't just like to pay attention to the sensory details, I'm always trying to find something deeper.
> 
> Also, I would like to see you remind me a lot of my mother. You are very smart, and while at times you may be a bit close minded, you always mean well and are an inquisitive, kind soul. Actually, you sound just like her. Type similarities.


Thank you. I try to keep an open mind, and often find myself unfazed by many things that put people in quite a tiffy, but I'll assume much of that is age. Things I found baffling as a child I respond with a mere shrug anymore. I've always been open in certain aspects. I was the girl who befriended autistic children rather than being offended by their presence, haha, but I did mean things as well as judging others too so I'm not a golden halo amongst a crowd of devil horns. When my si is observing a scene, I become rather narrow, and it's nice to have others open my lens so my subjective lens can broaden.

You are a tough nut to crack. I keep changing my mind. I think I'm going to have to find a nutcracker to pry you open as my hands aren't working. As for thousand ideas bumbling until they connect until a singular, conclusive idea? That strikes me as Ne, but I could be wrong in my interpretation. As what I understand from Jung's interpretation, Ne latches onto an idea until it's essence is stripped, leaving them hungry for more. Your description sounds like me.... I bounce and bounce between million of fragments of things until I find one that feels the best. I thought I was Ni due to that, but no. Tori Amos is beyond me (Bless her soul). Maybe what you're describing isn't intuition at all, maybe Ti like @Jinsei said. I've no idea.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I know you're capable of interpreting an image through an Ne/Si lens because that's what you did with Jinsei's picture scenario.


This has got to be the most confusing type me thread I've come across. I'm glad I'm not the only person aware of such inconsistencies, or the only one who felt something fishy was going on.

My hunch is saying INFP. So I'll listen to my soul. As for @TelepathicGoose, objectively, I've no idea your type. I'm aware you're telling us you're attempting honesty and no magic hat tricks, but all I see is inconsistency and a difference in answers. This is a strange phenomenon. I don't think I can help you. Type yourself. At this point I'd type you as clever and creative, if anything.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jinsei @shinynotshiny @hoopla

Well this is confusing. 
http://gyazo.com/b5bc337ca78200d3adf749238e6b50b4

But you guys tell me I use the Ne/Si axis...so...uh...:frustrating:

Maybe I should try Jinsei's questionnaire?


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Jinsei felt it was Ne/Si. I felt it was Ne/Si. I'm not sure who else chimed in. I don't know how comparing rock formations to turtles you've seen in the past isn't Ne and Si. You can explain it to me.


Exactly. I'll see an Ni response... but then I'll see Ne/Si. At this point, I'm getting the idea she's an Ne/Si user rather than an Ni/Se user. Ne/Si looks the most natural. I'll also notice Ne/Si tends to transform into something else once it's identified. That's interesting, especially under honesty claims. Something strange is going on, no matter what anyone says, and I can't shake it. 

So verdict: tough nut to crack due to inconsistency, but I'm thinking Ne/Ti. Fi/Te versus Fe/Ti is what's difficult. As mentioned, I've seen slivers of both, so what functions are conscious and which ones are subconsciously being inserted due to desire (I know I've lied without meaning to lie if this is what's going on... I think I know what's going on, but I'll let that be. No point pushing it anymore). I'm leaning towards Fi/Te though... yes all this analysis/considering peoples feelings.... but I get a sense of a genuinely reserved individual, and I saw glimpses of Fi in the original post. Hard to say.

So my typing: ISFJ or INFP (leaning towards INFP). I still don't think INFJ. I could be very wrong, and this could be an INFJ we're dealing with. It's fucking impossible to tell with all this inconsistency and a jump between Ni/Se and Ne/Si answers, and as mentioned, I'm aware I can have an Si limited slope of what the functions are, and still make mistakes as my function grapsing is merely developing. My official, certain typing: clever and creative. There's nothing left for me to contribute. Case closed. Call in the dancing lobsters.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jinsei @shinynotshiny @Oswin @hoopla
@hoopla, sorry this has been so irritating for you.

I may try Jinsei's questionnaire, because I haven't seen the answers to any (except scenario 7) yet. I guess I can just skip scenario 7 and do everything else.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

It's not irritating. It's been fascinating. I just have nothing left to contribute. I'll let someone else type you.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

hoopla said:


> It's not irritating. It's been fascinating. I just have nothing left to contribute. I'll let someone else type you.


Ah, I see. I understand.
Well, thank you for what you have contributed. You have given me many good insights, and I hope I can speak to you again sometime.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @Jinsei @shinynotshiny @Oswin @hoopla
> @hoopla, sorry this has been so irritating for you.
> 
> I may try Jinsei's questionnaire, because I haven't seen the answers to any (except scenario 7) yet. I guess I can just skip scenario 7 and do everything else.


Not irritated with you at all... I just want to KNOW lol :tongue:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Not irritated with you at all... I just want to KNOW lol :tongue:


Hehe, your Ti acting is acting up.

I'm going to complete your questionnaire and get back to you in eh...like 10 minutes or so? Maybe less, maybe more.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hehe, your Ti acting is acting up.
> 
> I'm going to complete your questionnaire and get back to you in eh...like 10 minutes or so? Maybe less, maybe more.


Oh God... is that bad? Could I die? Do you have something I can take for that Doc?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Oh God... is that bad? Could I die? Do you have something I can take for that Doc?


Yes. You have a bad case of overusingthatdamnTi-itis, if it continues you will die. The only way to fix it is to go through restrained a medical procedure similar to that of The Matrix. It will trick you into thinking you are an ESTJ, so you will never use Ti again.

(Just kidding, Ti is awesome, and I may use it for all you know)


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose: I have a bunch of pics for you, tell me what you see in these pics.




























And if you find the pics too small you can double-click on the pics if you want to have a clearer and larger view of those pics.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jinsei @Oswin @shinynotshiny 

Here's my response to Jinsei's questionnaire. Excluding the scenario 7. I tried my best.

_Scenario 1_

-My insides would collapse. I'd be in shock, fear, sadness, anything else you can muster. I wouldn't exactly know what to do, but I'd immediately ask everyone and anyone about his whereabouts and attempt to find him. I'd feel sadness for him- scrap that. I'd be crying on my bed for hours, because if was my SO I'd be in love with him and I'd feel as if my life would be falling apart. I'd be obsessed with taking care of him, and researching as many different ways to treat the cancer as possible, if you can. I wouldn't be mad at him for not telling me, for he was only looking out for me in the best way he possibly could. If he chose a treatment that I would disagree with, I wouldn't care. Anything to make him happy, anything.

-I would say I'd focus on how my SO and I feel both. I'd care greatly about him and I'd mainly focus on making him happy.

_Scenario 2_

-I immediately would help him. I know how tough school systems are, and I know how important grades are. 
-Mainly, how desperate he appears to be. My weakness is pleading, and when a person asks genuinely and nicely, I can't help but say yes. I also do not care much for rules anyway, and dislike school systems. 

_Scenario 3_

-I say Project 2 simply because I work and think better alone.
-Because I work significantly better alone, and have trouble in group situations. It's difficult to compromise with people, and I'd rather not argue all day. Also, the information gained from Project 2 may be more beneficial in the long run.

_Scenario 4_

-I would first watch and observe. I would try to get the gist of the group, the atmosphere. I would try to understand the work compatibility between the people, and to understand what each person is looking for, before jumping in. I would also start making mental goals as to where I myself want to go with this, and then chime in later on.
-I often find it is best to be knowledgable about a topic before diving in head first.

_Scenario 5_

-I would like some alone time to think. Maybe I'll write a story, maybe I'll watch a movie or listen/write some music. Maybe I'll research a science topic. But mainly, I need time to think. I find thinking extremely pleasurable and fun, and a good way to get a break from everyday life.
-Thinking and creating things based off my thoughts

_Scenario 6_\
-Scientist, Entrepreneur, or Lawyer. I want to directly help people, but in a way that can channel my creativity and isn't a regular, boring routine. I almost chose psychologist, but I realized that the impact on people was not vast enough, and I felt I could do more with a freer job. I picked Lawyer because I'm very good at analyzing people and situations, and I feel it would be a fitting job (and it's one I am considering.) It also does require creativity with the analysis of the situation, a lot, actually.

-Very difficult to pick only 3. I often don't know what I want or what direction I want to go, and there were so many options. I could've picked artist or musician, but I find those jobs don't have as much of an impact on the world as I'd like.

-I want to change the world, to help it grow. Reasoning for each job:
Scientist - I can discover something that could greatly aid humanity 
Entrepreneur - I can invent and create something that could greatly help society
Lawyer- I already explained it


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

In what way do you want to help society? What are the top three problems about society you would address, and why?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> In what way do you want to help society? What are the top three problems about society you would address, and why?


I told this to Jinsei already but:

1.) Greed and selfishness
2.) Ignorance and propaganda (In essence, too much government control)
3.) Inequality and supposed "superiority" that doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I read that post, but can you explain specifically why each issue matters to you?


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

@TelepathicGoose... it is after midnight here and my brain is fried. Would you be terribly offended if I tackled analyzing the scenarios in the morning when my brain is fresh? I feel like tertiary Ti has been pushed to the max lol.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> @TelepathicGoose: I have a bunch of pics for you, tell me what you see in these pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 299810
> ...


This came out as a stream of consciousness.
First picture:

_I see a man passionately playing his guitar in a beautiful bed of roses. Oh, is that a panorama? Interesting. Hmm, hmm, the sky is very cloudy and dark...the man looks very passionate. It looks both peaceful yet aggressive and the scene is intense. It also looks as if there is a tornado coming in. I could see this representing passion, and how a person will persevere even through the storms in order to fulfill their desires and passions. _

Second picture:

_Road to eternity. No explanation needed, it is a winding path through a beautiful sunlight, and it's almost as if it is a road leading the unknown adventures. I would also like to say, this is a marvelously beautiful image. _

Third picture:

_Wow what intense, sharp objects. They look like slide upon slide upon slides. In a way they also look like wormholes. They also all look identical. Hmm...identical wormholes. It represents the wormhole paradox between uniformity (conformism) and differences (individuality) that society faces. Also, the middle one is much more prominent than the the rest, which could imply how one person in a society is always "superior" to another._


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

What jarred me against Fi was that she mentioned something that is basically boils down to "I'm against special snowflake thing". This is based on FPs I know but their world view is very "person-by-person" based. INFP one especially emphasis individuality in everyone. This is my highly subjective observation, of course. I find "non-stereotypical" Fi to be hard to nail sometimes. 

The two types I picked were ISFJ and INFP, yes. No Ni dom at all. From my point of view, not a Ne dom either.

I can see her goals being Fi backed by Te.

Also, anybody else sees ennea type 6 as most likely? 6w5.



Rachel Wood said:


> @schizoid
> 
> Yes, I think so.
> 
> ...


This. "Ni speak" is very distinctive when they get going with it.

Ne & Si parts on the other hand don't scratch me the wrong way.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> 1.) In society today, there are many things wrong. However the main thing that comes to mind is greed and selfishness. How the beauty market has turned people's self-image to rot just to make money, how propaganda has spread so far and wide just so that companies can thrive. But that's not all, I'm doing an injustice only focusing on one aspect. I dislike how ignorant we are to all of the atrocities that happen in other parts, I dislike how their is such a disparity financially between people, I dislike how the rich remain rich and the poor remain poor. How we don't treat the sick from other parts of the world or even care about them because they're "so far away." How we're so caught up in our little lives and don't care about the rest of the world or the problems in it. I dislike also the ignorance and corruption that the government has (as I said before: propaganda), this may be partly my enneagram type, but I loathe being ignorant to anything. I dislike how so many things go on behind our backs. I also dislike how cruel people are to each other in general, from a young age (think: bullying) to in the work force. I dislike how narrow-minded our society has become and how we never think of the implications our problems will have in the future. But mainly? I'd say how greedy and selfish we've become.


My question to her: What is the core and strongest reason you dislike these things? Because of the effect they have on people... or because it is wrong?

Her response:


TelepathicGoose said:


> I think I said before that *I don't believe in objectivity, nor do I believe in right or wrong*. I believe everything is *dependent on the society you live in*, and that *nothing is black or white, just grey.* Now of course, I do have values, but they usually are because they *effect the people around me* in a certain way, or if I see something inconsistent or suspicious in them. *I care because all of the people are getting hurt. Do you know how many people are ruined by this society? It's disgusting*


And mine earlier:

First part... open mindedness of Ne... and even though you say you don't believe in objectivity... that sounds like a pretty objective description of right and wrong to me (defined by society). Plus whenever you look at an image it really feels like you are making subjective Si associations and Ne is running with the ball from there connecting to random things and expanding outward... while Ti is bringing it in to logically fit together.... all in all though you are extremely open to possibilities... something that has been very evident in this thread and the almost 40 pages of the other thread.

last part... I agree... and relate... feels like Fe motivated values... looking at the evidence and effect on people to objectively judge what is wrong.

The more you write the more I am relating to you as an INFJ... still could be Ni but the only thing I don't fully relate to is the flavor of your N... I really admire it though and am amazed at the connections you make and the patterns you see.

Ethics are not just the providence of Fi... I still hold that her logic is subjective and her feeling/judgment center is objective.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Jinsei

I cannot attach an image of disapproval because I'm on my phone.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Reposting this as well... Her logic is too strong and developed to be the inferior Te of an INFP. SOMETHING is subjectively bringing her Ne into logical focus... and I don't think it is Fi... although I could be wrong.



TelepathicGoose said:


> This came out as a stream of consciousness.
> First picture:
> 
> _*I see a man passionately playing his guitar in a beautiful bed of roses.* Oh, is that a panorama? Interesting. Hmm, hmm, *the sky is very cloudy and dark.*..the *man looks very passionate*. It *looks both peaceful yet aggressive* and the *scene is intense*. It also looks as if there is a tornado coming in. I could see this *representing* passion, and how a person will persevere even through the storms in order to fulfill their desires and passions. _
> ...


In green in the first one you try to lead with what seems like an Se observation... but subjective Si relations can't help but come out in purple. By the last one it was clear... They are screws... by you didn't say screws... you said "intense sharp objects"... then you proceeded to somehow connect screws to slides to wormholes to society to an individual person in society who is always "superior"... this is absolute clear Si feeding subjective meaning on an object into Ne in order to generate possibilities and make very abstract connections between things... I'm reading this over and over and I'm still amazed at how you got from point A to point B. Logical Ti is still working to make sense of it... make it resolve and connect together... but Ne is DEFINITELY working here.

Se = What is there in front of me
Si = What is in front of me represents to me
Ni = Focuses Se
Ne = Expands Si

Si (represents to me) + Ne (random possibility, pattern, connection^N) + Ti (Logically connect focus all possibilities into a singular logical fundamental meaning) = @TelepathicGoose's cognitive formula

Ni isn't focusing things from Se here... Ti is refocusing Ne.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> From the way you described the first and second picture, your answers could point to either Ne or Ni, but you are clearly an N-dominance from your answers. The third picture is slightly more interesting though, you actually gave quite a detailed description of the shape and appearance of the objects, and Si types are usually prone to noticing such things. And you described those objects looking like slides upon slides upon slides, this is actually a very Ne way of describing those objects. And the part where you described about communism and individualism, that part actually looks a bit Fe. So based on the way you answered those 3 pictures, your answers clearly point toward ENTP.
> 
> 
> *And I also saw your answers to @Jinsei's questionnaire earlier. You actually chose your ideal career as scientist/lawyer/entrepreneur.
> ...


My thoughts exactly... career choices sound even less like an INFP than an INFJ... and clearly align with ENTP... the "lawyer" type

That said... I would be much more inclined to agree with ENFP if I am wrong on F and T... I do not think T is inferior at all... at the very least tertiary


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Also, those are poppies. :tongue:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> My thoughts exactly... career choices sound even less like an INFP than an INFJ... and clearly align with ENTP... the "lawyer" type


Nah, she rationalized career choices by _ethics_. Additionally, ISFJ I know is a medical researcher/diagnostic, INFP and ISFP are radio engineers (though, both are super artsy in addition to that) and I have ESFP sports medic guy = stereotypes/statistics are not that much of an indicator.

Personally, I wouldn't pick lawyer at all. And my reasoning for scientist and entrepreneur would be "to discover new things" and "to make new things happen". I would dig being artist, except I'm fairly un-artsy irl but theoretically it sounds fantastic. Art college gotta be awesome. Except for the part where you have to art and then get grades based on that. I really dig watching others arting, though.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

In my book... possible types from most likely to least:

1- ENTP
2- ENFP
3- INFJ/INFP


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Reposting this as well... *Her logic is too strong and developed to be the inferior Te of an INFP*. SOMETHING is subjectively bringing her Ne into logical focus... and I don't think it is Fi... although I could be wrong.


What.

I got on my laptop just for this:










I cannot believe you seem to be equating intelligence with personality type. She mentioned being in gifted and/or advanced placement courses. She's obviously brighter than your average teen. That has to factor in somewhere.

Unless she was lying.

Or you think her intelligence at a young age is due to type.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

This might be crazy, but what if we consider about ISFJ/ISFP as possible options? Can you rationalize this in some way?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

How do you people get strong Ti from that image descriptions, I just don't know. I get Si, Ne and _some Fx_ function filter.











Blue Soul said:


> This might be crazy, but what if we consider about ISFJ/ISFP as possible options? Can you rationalize this in some way?


I thought ISFP but don't see high Se so far. When looking at FJ type I thought ISFJ as the most likely.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> What.
> 
> I got on my laptop just for this:
> 
> ...


I never said intelligence... I said logic as in her logical analysis of things. I do not equate logic and intelligence as the same thing.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> How do you people get strong Ti from that image descriptions, I just don't know. I get Si, Ne and _some Fx_ function filter.


When I go back and read her image descriptions I admit I am beginning to consider the possibility of Fi being the focusing lens to her Ne more and more.


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

I just thought I'd drop by to make some utterly unhelpful contributions 
The 'castle' is not a castle, it's Whitby Abbey.
Also, playing guitar in a rose bed would surely hurt, right?

Sorry. I can't help myself. I'd try and guess your type, but I have no clue.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@Grayheart

I agree. She certainly appears to be a Feeling type from what I've seen. I don't see Ti at all.

@Jinsei

Feeling types are perfectly capable of being logical, even IFPs. That's more to do with intelligence than type, I think - there are Thinker individuals who are terrible with logic, and Feeler individuals who are geniuses.

I think it would be quite easy to make an argument for TelepathicGoose being an INFP with inferior Te.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> I never said intelligence... I said logic as in her logical analysis of things. I do not equate logic and intelligence as the same thing.


...

Also, I decided to do a quick search out of curiosity: Parent and Gifted Child Personality Types and School Adjustment

But I don't have the time to look through it.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Posted from:
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html

ENFP/ESTJ: Ne/Te or Te/Ne--Borderline Personality Disorder. The ENFP I described above may have been one of these types. They simultaneously desire to control and dazzle others with their extraordinary leadership and grandiose performances. For the ENFP, this tends to take the form of insisting on *consistent, scheduled attention from others for his/her artistic or creative gifts*, while for the ESTJ it tends to manifest itself in terms of indignation when others refuse to follow every detail of the user's "visionary" leadership style. This combination, ironically, *makes the user extremely dependent upon others for meaning, never really finding a sense of internal balance*, no matter how hard he works to create and delegate. While Te leads these types to desire structure and discipline, Ne continually contradicts it by insisting on impulsive displays of creative freedom. Often self-denigrating over the inability to control Ne's impulsive explorations, Te will go to any lengths to keep the user in a position of power and influence, where others must defer to his authority. If Fi/Si were doing its job, these types would recognize that *what they're looking for cannot be found outside themselves*--they must learn to sometimes live for themselves and only themselves, and forget about external results for a moment.

Bold statement 1: She has expressed frustration with both her parents over them seeming too not value her Ne imaginitive conquests

Bold statement 2: I reference the almost 40 pages from the previous thread

Bold statement 3: She can't seem to decide herself.

After almost 40 pages of trying to type her and going back and forth... this:



TelepathicGoose said:


> Hullo.
> 
> It's your good old friend TelepathicGoose. (From the "Type Me! (Or I'll Steal Your Soul Thread). I've decided to start a new thread in the hopes of getting new opinions.
> 
> ...


I see leadership and respectful delegation... definitely searching for meaning in that post. Now I am NOT saying she has a personality disorder... I'm just saying she's a teenage girl lol... and that most teenagers have disorder in their personality because who they are is still coming into focus and into being.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @Grayheart
> 
> I agree. She certainly appears to be a Feeling type from what I've seen. I don't see Ti at all.
> 
> ...


No Ti, coming from a Ti-dom... That's got to mean something, right?

And I agree. I've met INFPs who are intelligent and great thinkers, despite inferior Te.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Jinsei
Let's not bring personality disorders into this, even for comparison.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Posted from:
> http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html
> 
> ENFP/ESTJ: Ne/Te or Te/Ne--Borderline Personality Disorder. The ENFP I described above may have been one of these types. They simultaneously desire to control and dazzle others with their extraordinary leadership and grandiose performances. For the ENFP, this tends to take the form of insisting on *consistent, scheduled attention from others for his/her artistic or creative gifts*, while for the ESTJ it tends to manifest itself in terms of indignation when others refuse to follow every detail of the user's "visionary" leadership style. This combination, ironically, *makes the user extremely dependent upon others for meaning, never really finding a sense of internal balance*, no matter how hard he works to create and delegate. While Te leads these types to desire structure and discipline, Ne continually contradicts it by insisting on impulsive displays of creative freedom. Often self-denigrating over the inability to control Ne's impulsive explorations, Te will go to any lengths to keep the user in a position of power and influence, where others must defer to his authority. If Fi/Si were doing its job, these types would recognize that *what they're looking for cannot be found outside themselves*--they must learn to sometimes live for themselves and only themselves, and forget about external results for a moment.
> ...


This is why you don't type teenagers. 

I was just lucky enough to not know about MBTI until I was 17-18 years old or so.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> When you look at an image the subjective Si interpretation of the object in front of you seems like the first thing to really hit you... Anyone is going to have an initial sensory impact, it will either be Se or Si based though. Then very strong Ne kicks in and starts expanding the possibilities of that subjective meaning... making very abstract connections to things that would probably seem completely unrelated to most... ie: screws and wormholes. Some judgment function is then refocusing Ne into a subjective judgment of what it all represents. Initially I thought it was Ti doing this... but looking back at everything and trying to keep an open mind about it... it very well could be Fi. Regardless it is VERY clear to me that your intuition / sensing operates on the Ne/Si axis.
> 
> You also said yourself you are starting to relate a lot more to Fi and given that INFP and INFJ are the two types that you relate to the most... well I'm sure you can finish my logic off.


Okay, I see. So, uh, would you say that I'm probably an INFP then?


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Okay, I see. So, uh, would you say that I'm probably an INFP then?


I would say that you should decide what fits best :tongue:

And the moral of this story is...
*drum roll*
...
...
...
...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> TelepathicGoose said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I see. So, uh, would you say that I'm probably an INFP then?
> ...


Is...is? You're leaving me hanging!


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Is...is? You're leaving me hanging!


I think he wanted a pat on the back for being right about the Ne.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

And the moral of the story is...

never judge a duck by its brother.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> And perhaps everybody is mistaking her Fi values as Fe


I don't think that's it.

Some of what she's stated is clearly Fe (changing values to fit in with others, gaining values from the group), but then some Fi-ish statements come into the mix. Sometimes she values over analyzing, sometimes she criticizes it.

It's going with which is which. Either an XSFJ or INFP at this point. I doubt she's a thinking type, and she's Ne/Si Si/Ne. Every Ni/Se answer is forced, but I don't think she's a dominate Ne.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

hoopla said:


> I don't think that's it.
> 
> Some of what she's stated is clearly Fe (changing values to fit in with others, gaining values from the group), but then some Fi-ish statements come into the mix. Sometimes she values over analyzing, sometimes she criticizes it.
> 
> It's going with which is which. Either an XSFJ or INFP at this point. I doubt she's a thinking type, and she's Ne/Si Si/Ne. Every Ni/Se answer is forced, but I don't think she's a dominate Ne.


INFP would be Fi-Ne-Si-Te. I believe in this, she was hard to catch though...


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@TelepathicGoose I would be interested in how you being Gifted impacts you in high school? I got to watch a group of my former gifted classmates from primary school grow up in high school, and the way, say, the NP kids interacted with high school course load was different from how I interacted with it, and even then say the ENTP I knew was behaving very differently with his schoolwork than, say, the ENFP. I don't want to say how they were quite different yet but I would be curious to know how you interact with your high school workload. 

By this, I mean, if you could babble about...
- Do you procrastinate?
- What is your favorite subject?
- Do you enjoy learning?
- Are you overwhelmed by all there is in the world, and inspired to learn to discover more about it, or are you bored with school and learning because you feel like you've got it all figured out already and you shouldn't have to learn stupid stuff? Or something else?
- Are you taking advanced / AP / IB / honors / whatever higher level of classes?

Hopefully you get the idea of where I'm going with these questions. You don't have to answer all of them, but if you just gave me an idea of how you're regarding school and learning I could give you an idea from my experience with the gifted friends I have what type you look like from there. (Also, if you do answer them, keep in mind that there is no right or wrong answer. The graduates I know who didn't take AP classes and got bored with learning were just as bright as the ones who graduated in the top ten percent, they just used their knowledge in different ways and valued different things.)

Of course you don't have to answer these questions - I see the topic is winding down a little - but I saw mention of Gifted-ness and how it factored into your type... Thought I could give some insight into that since I was a gifted child myself (and I'm actually considering pursuing a career in gifted education).


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, she was. 

I think the main reason I get Fi over Fe is how hard she is to read.... I get this tingly gut feeling of a very emotionally reserved individual. But with blatant Fe statements, it's hard to say. 

I took the personality disorder quiz because what the hell. The majority of these questions have nothing to do with personality disorders. That's a good thing. I'll look more sane than I am.

Results: I lied


Paranoid |||||||||||||||||| 75% 50%
Schizoid |||||||||||||| 55% 40%
Schizotypal |||||||||||||||| 68% 56%
Antisocial |||||||||||||||| 63% 46%
Borderline |||||||||||||||||| 75% 45%
Histrionic |||||||||||||||||| 75% 52%
Narcissistic |||||||||||||| 56% 40%
Avoidant |||||||||||||||||||| 84% 48%
Dependent |||||||||||||||||| 78% 44%
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||||| 42% 45%


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@hoopla

Oh no, she can't be ISFJ. She says she's SURE she isn't one of those boring S types. She's **GIFTED**! S types aren't **GIFTED**! Are you crazy? No need to even CONSIDER that!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> @TelepathicGoose I would be interested in how you being Gifted impacts you in high school? I got to watch a group of my former gifted classmates from primary school grow up in high school, and the way, say, the NP kids interacted with high school course load was different from how I interacted with it, and even then say the ENTP I knew was behaving very differently with his schoolwork than, say, the ENFP. I don't want to say how they were quite different yet but I would be curious to know how you interact with your high school workload.
> 
> By this, I mean, if you could babble about...
> - Do you procrastinate?
> ...


Hello, I like your icon ^^

-Yes, I procrastinate a lot.
I do get my work done eventually.

-Biology is my favorite subject. I also like English, Physcology, and Chemistry.

-I tend to like learning things on my own, which is why I dislike school.
However, I would say the former otherwise. I wouldn't say I'm overwhelmed by it, but there's quite a lot I want to know and I love learning new things.

-I'm in the IB program at my school, i take all IB/AP classes. I don't agree with the school system, but I want to do well in life and I know that it's worth it to do well.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> hoopla said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that's it.
> ...


So I'm a telepathic chameleon-goose? What a interesting combination


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> I think he wanted a pat on the back for being right about the Ne.


Lol nope... actually... The moral of the story is no one can or should define you but you.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @hoopla
> 
> Oh no, she can't be ISFJ. She says she's SURE she isn't one of those boring S types. She's **GIFTED**! S types aren't **GIFTED**! Are you crazy? No need to even CONSIDER that!


I'm not an ISFJ because my cognitive functions don't align. Not because they're somehow inferior. I loathe all of the N bias that people on this website have, it's cruel.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

hoopla said:


> Yes, she was.
> 
> I think the main reason I get Fi over Fe is how hard she is to read.... I get this tingly gut feeling of a very emotionally reserved individual. But with blatant Fe statements, it's hard to say.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree lol... I think similar minds is a scientology website... I sensed a weird subconscious maybe even subliminal message being sent with all those "technology" related questions...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Absolutely agree lol... I think similar minds is a scientology website... I sensed a weird subconscious maybe even subliminal message being sent with all those "technology" related questions...


Oh, by the way, I forgot to mention I've been diagnosed with mild OCD before, so that may have somehow affected my typing somehow. I really should've said that before, I apologize


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I'm not an ISFJ because my cognitive functions don't align. Not because they're somehow inferior. I loathe all of the N bias that people on this website have, it's cruel.


Yes, all types are awesome in their own ways. I've said this in other places as well, S-types can be very smart just like anyone else and I don't really understand the hate they get here. My dad is an ISTJ along with one of my brothers, and my mom is an ESFJ. All of them are highly intelligent and I respect them very much.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Rachel Wood said:


> @hoopla
> 
> Oh no, she can't be ISFJ. She says she's SURE she isn't one of those boring S types. She's **GIFTED**! S types aren't **GIFTED**! Are you crazy? No need to even CONSIDER that!


You know what really bugs me is when people make negative assumptions and implications about others intent, motives, thoughts, etc... Can we keep it nice please?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hello, I like your icon ^^
> 
> -Yes, I procrastinate a lot.
> I do get my work done eventually.
> ...


Thank you! I love your icon as well. 

Hmm. In some ways, you remind me of myself here. But...

One thing about procrastinating is that I can't think of _one_ of my fellow Gifted friends who doesn't procrastinating ate... with the exception of one of my ISTJ best friends, and that's very much because her other forces her to do her stuff early and she's gotten in that system. But all my other friends... Always procrastinating. We don't even read the book for class and the teacher still comments "Wow, that's the most insightful thing I've ever heard!" It's slightly hilarious. So that might just be more of a Gifted thing, perhaps showing low Si (but perhaps not - my ISFJ friend also procrastinates and also always ends up getting it done.)

So, I'm not sure if that's particularly revealing about your type... If you said you didn't procrastinate I would think SJ, but given you do...

Is there a reason you like those subjects? Do you learn them with a purpose, or do you just like them because you find them interesting? Why do you find them interesting?

The disliking learning things in school is something I don't see as being me. That does remind me more of my ENFP friend and INFP friend, both who were convinced school was stupid and they would do so much better on their own, why are we doing a lecture, this is so stupid, ughhhhh. On the other hand, I learned the most from doing h homework and reading independently but school was like... my lifeline, my favorite thing in the world, particularly lectures. But that might be because I'm extroverted 

How do you study independently, or how would you study independently if you could study independently? I mean would you read your book in a secluded area, would you watch videos online, would you ti let with things to figure it out...?

Loving learning new things seems Ti to me, just based on my experience. My xNFP friends are just convinced they have it all figured out and don't need any additional help, "why am I learning about this stupid stupid book this isn't going to help me in life ughhhh" while, me for example, I liked to take every piece of information I learned and use it to figure out the world better. 

Also, just you being in the IB Program... That's really impressive, and good job, especially if you're not too overwhelmed and at the end of your second year  I can't really deduce much from that... I know a non-gifted ESFP girl who graduated with IB, and no one from my gifted program decided to do IB. Just, congratulations and good luck on that. 

All that said... mm. I think I'll have to hear your reply to the questions I asked before I try to take a stab at your type. 

Why do you think independent learning would work better for you? How would you go about learning independently?
Why are you wanting to learn? Do you have some big goal in mind for your learning, do you want to change the world in some way, are you trying to learn so you can master the material and go to college (and if this, why do you want to go to college?), or do you just like like biology and psychology because it's cool? (And if the last one, why do you think it's so cool?)


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> You know what really bugs me is when people make negative assumptions and implications about others intent, motives, thoughts, etc... Can we keep it nice please?


I think the excessive capitalization is indicative of humor, don't worry.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> Yes, all types are awesome in their own ways. I've said this in other places as well, S-types can be very smart just like anyone else and I don't really understand the hate they get here. My dad is an ISTJ along with one of my brothers, and my mom is an ESFJ. All of them are highly intelligent and I respect them very much.


I completely agree. My mother is an ISFJ and my older brother is an ISTP, both of whom are extremely bright. MBTI type does not correlate to intelligence.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm curious about this, I hope you don't mind if I give some of my impressions..
I guess I was a gifted student (I was in the TAG programs and AP classes, etc); but I was almost a caricature of smart-but-lazy. In my AP Bio class, I was above the curve on the final exam (not the actual AP test though) (my teacher said if he'd set it to my score too many kids would have failed), I got a 5 on the test, but I failed the class. It wasn't even that I didn't try, but I had all the typical problems referred to before, I would not turn in assignments, or I would give up on an assignment if I wasn't doing it perfectly...or...I don't even know what happened. I would also trip myself up in ridiculous ways. I hated this teacher, so I wasn't going to put any effort into her class. This assignment is so stupid and easy! I must be missing something. Cue me, turning in a word search assignment into some sort of wild goose chase (have we used that to describe this typing thread btw?) research paper. I guess I'm probably an ESFJ, so I don't know. It's possible I was in a Fe-Ne loop for some of that time.

One of my best friends is an ENTJ, and is extremely intelligent. But she had no problem getting stuff done. She knew exactly what she wanted to get out of the school system: a diploma, a good GPA so she could go to a good university, various honors and stuff. So jumping through the hoops, so to speak, was no problem for her. Across the board, every class we had together: she got better grades, and the teachers liked her, I got better test scores, and the teachers hated me. I think Physics was the most interesting example of our different learning capabilities. I did really, really well on the theory and really, really badly at the practical applications. She did really, really well at the practical applications, and really surprisingly badly on the theory. Anyways, she was pretty much a model student, without especially trying to be.

I've an INFP friend who is also very intelligent, but she ended up giving up on the school system (fairly justifiably because my high school had the most horrible administration) and would take only easy classes or like half art/music classes, since she wanted to be an artist (why the school let her do so I don't know: as I said, terrible administration).She probably could have done well if she had wanted to, but she considered it irrelevant. Mmm...but in any circumstance she would not have found it easy to stay on track.

Ok, not sure if that was at all relevant or helpful, but it got me thinking about how personality types play out in the school system. Hope it wasn't too much of a derail.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Thank you! I love your icon as well.
> 
> Hmm. In some ways, you remind me of myself here. But...
> 
> ...


Well I think I've already decided my type, but I'll responnd anyway. 

I learn by reading and learning and understanding the main things about the subject. I also like to study patterns and ideas in it that I can correlate together. I'm a visual learner, and I learn best by watching a video or reading it in a book or online. 

Thank you very much. It's difficult to keep up with the work, but my mom is very good at organization and she helps me organize my work. 

I think I like learning independently because Ilike to make my own assumptions and ideas about something, and I don't like being controlled. I also have some trouble with group work, and I always end up doing everything because everyone else is too lazy to try. I would say any organization I have is due to fact that my mom is an ISFJ and my dad is an ENTJ and they've forced me to work like that. However I'm not naturally organized


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> I think the excessive capitalization is indicative of humor, don't worry.


Yes I got that... seems like very negative and agressive sarcasim and mockery... but maybe I am making negative assumptions about her intent, motives, or thoughts... lol

^^^^
OOOOHH! I know this one too! It's called irony! :laughing::tongue:
....
...
aaand hypocricy ...*facepalm*


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> I'm curious about this, I hope you don't mind if I give some of my impressions..
> I guess I was a gifted student (I was in the TAG programs and AP classes, etc); but I was almost a caricature of smart-but-lazy. In my AP Bio class, I was above the curve on the final exam (not the actual AP test though) (my teacher said if he'd set it to my score too many kids would have failed), I got a 5 on the test, but I failed the class. It wasn't even that I didn't try, but I had all the typical problems referred to before, I would not turn in assignments, or I would give up on an assignment if I wasn't doing it perfectly...or...I don't even know what happened. I would also trip myself up in ridiculous ways. I hated this teacher, so I wasn't going to put any effort into her class. This assignment is so stupid and easy! I must be missing something. Cue me, turning in a word search assignment into some sort of wild goose chase (have we used that to describe this typing thread btw?) research paper. I guess I'm probably an ESFJ, so I don't know. It's possible I was in a Fe-Ne loop for some of that time.
> 
> One of my best friends is an ENTJ, and is extremely intelligent. But she had no problem getting stuff done. She knew exactly what she wanted to get out of the school system: a diploma, a good GPA so she could go to a good university, various honors and stuff. So jumping through the hoops, so to speak, was no problem for her. Across the board, every class we had together: she got better grades, and the teachers liked her, I got better test scores, and the teachers hated me. I think Physics was the most interesting example of our different learning capabilities. I did really, really well on the theory and really, really badly at the practical applications. She did really, really well at the practical applications, and really surprisingly badly on the theory. Anyways, she was pretty much a model student, without especially trying to be.
> ...



The reason I do well is because my mom is an ISFJ and my dad is an ENTJ and they've forced me to as well as instilled the idea that "doing well in school is extremely important for survival" into my mind. :/


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose Glad you finally feel satisfied with the results!

Sorry I sort of pushed you in the wrong direction for a while there, but at least we discovered where you forced things and where you did not. For science, right? ^^


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> @TelepathicGoose Glad you finally feel satisfied with the results!
> 
> Sorry I sort of pushed you in the wrong direction for a while there, but at least we discovered where you forced things and where you did not. For science, right? ^^


Ditto... that goes for myself too... feel bad and I was all over the board here lol.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Ah, well, it looks like you've found your type!  I can see the things you say working for INFP. Whole she would say different things, I can very much see my INFP best friend making similar statements. Alright. Well, go off into the PersonalityCafe world, you Goosey INFP!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jinsei @Blue Soul

Ah, it's quite alright. Don't worry, it's natural to see yourself in other people. I do it all the time. 

Both of you were extremely helpful in typing me and I couldn't be more thankful for this.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Ah, well, it looks like you've found your type!  I can see the things you say working for INFP. Whole she would say different things, I can very much see my INFP best friend making similar statements. Alright. Well, go off into the PersonalityCafe world, you Goosey INFP!


Yes, it's nice to actually know my type and not worry anymore. 

I'm actually glad that I said different things than her. If every type didn't have any variation, then the world would only be filled with 16 types of people, and that would be horrible.

Yes, I will. I've found this forum is extremely nice, and I'm definitely going to stay. I hope to speak to you again soon, you seem very nice


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@alittlebear, @TelepathicGoose

I don't think there's much to be gained from comparing our experiences as gifted students. (I was also tested and placed in the gifted program while in elementary school.) I've known spaced-out INFP's and idiot ENTP's. Everyone is unique.

For what it's worth, I took an interest in this when I first got into MBTI. This was the only article I could find at the time: A Synthesis of Research on Psychological Types of Gifted Adolescents.

tl;dr At the time the article was written, gifted students were more likely to be intuitive-perceiving types. The four most common types were INTP, INFP, ENFP and ENTP. 

I'm sure we can pick the article apart and find fault with the methodology or references, but the point is that the combination of gifted and INFP isn't so outrageous. 

Anyway, I'm glad you finally feel satisfied with a type, Moose-Goose!


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yes, it's nice to actually know my type and not worry anymore.
> 
> I'm actually glad that I said different things than her. If every type didn't have any variation, then the world would only be filled with 16 types of people, and that would be horrible.
> 
> Yes, I will. I've found this forum is extremely nice, and I'm definitely going to stay. I hope to speak to you again soon, you seem very nice


You as well, little goose.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @Jinsei @Blue Soul
> 
> Ah, it's quite alright. Don't worry, it's natural to see yourself in other people. I do it all the time.
> 
> Both of you were extremely helpful in typing me and I couldn't be more thankful for this.


Thanks, I appreciate it! OOH!! Can I get a signed first edition copy of your novel when you finish it?! I'm sure it will be epic!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> @alittlebear, @TelepathicGoose
> 
> I don't think there's much to be gained from comparing our experiences as gifted students. (I was also tested and placed in the gifted program while in elementary school.) I've known spaced-out INFP's and idiot ENTP's. Everyone is unique.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, shiny girl! That's quite an interesting article. I wonder why that is. 

I still really want to type you, if you ever want to do that. All I can tell now is that you're probably an FP type.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> @alittlebear, @TelepathicGoose
> 
> I don't think there's much to be gained from comparing our experiences as gifted students. (I was also tested and placed in the gifted program while in elementary school.) I've known spaced-out INFP's and idiot ENTP's. Everyone is unique.
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry... Just to clear up what I was trying to do, I wasn't trying to say that Goose couldn't be gifted because she was INFP, or vise versa. And you're right that I couldn't actually glean so much from what she said, but I really thought I could just because I knew of patterns within the gifted individuals I know (and I know gifted kids of... all types). 

I personally think the IQ test tests for intuition, but particularly Ne (the whole thing is pattern recognition and thinking outside the box? but I don't know, I took it when I was 7).. So it does make sense to me that more NPs would be found in it. Not that NPs are the most intelligent type - there is no most intelligent type - but the test is designed in their favor I think. But I don't know, there have been enough long discussions about IQ and MBTI.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I'm actually glad that I said different things than her. If every type didn't have any variation, then the world would only be filled with 16 types of people, and that would be horrible.


If it means anything to you, this is an incredibly Fi/Ne statement to make  

And yes, hopefully I'll be seeing you around the forums too!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Oh, sorry... Just to clear up what I was trying to do, I wasn't trying to say that Goose couldn't be gifted because she was INFP, or vise versa. And you're right that I couldn't actually glean so much from what she said, but I really thought I could just because I knew of patterns within the gifted individuals I know (and I know gifted kids of... all types).
> 
> I personally think the IQ test tests for intuition, but particularly Ne (the whole thing is pattern recognition and thinking outside the box? but I don't know, I took it when I was 7).. So it does make sense to me that more NPs would be found in it. Not that NPs are the most intelligent type - there is no most intelligent type - but the test is designed in their favor I think. But I don't know, there have been enough long discussions about IQ and MBTI.


Unfortunately, I didn't find much else on the subject.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it! OOH!! Can I get a signed first edition copy of your novel when you finish it?! I'm sure it will be epic!


Ah, thank you! It's going to take me some time write it, but I'll make sure to let you have these copy if it actually does get published (which I doubt, haha)


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, thank you! It's going to take me some time write it, but I'll make sure to let you have these copy if it actually does get published (which I doubt, haha)


AWESOME!! and I don't doubt it, you're going to do great things. Ni told me that and EVERYONE knows you don't argue with Ni :tongue:

One of the nice things about figuring stuff like personality type out now at such a young age is the information, understanding, and self awarenes gained from it can help give you direction and focus... Just don't use it as your sole focus... Strongly recommend you check out this too:

Strengths Homepage

All over the book stores and it comes with a code to take the test... unfortunately the test isn't free :crying:
But I found it EXTREMELY useful


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> AWESOME!! and I don't doubt it, you're going to do great things. Ni told me that and EVERYONE knows you don't argue with Ni :tongue:
> 
> One of the nice things about figuring stuff like personality type out now at such a young age is the information and understanding gained from it can help give you direction and focus. Strongly recommend you check out this too:
> 
> ...


Oh, that looks fascinating. I'll have to ask my parents about it, but they'll probably agree to it. It seems very useful, so I definitely want to take it.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> ERMAHGERD!!!! I was SO this kid growing up...
> 
> 
> View attachment 300578
> ...


Well congratulations Mr. President  

That's the opposite of the books I was reading. I did Animal Ark and The Dolphin Diaires by Ben Baglio for the longest time, then got sucked in by the American Girl company... and then I fell in love with Warriors by Erin Hunter. My favorite books for the next few years revolved around the animal fantasy genre. The Sight, Fire Bringer, Watership Down, Silverwing...


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

starvingautist said:


> @Schizoid
> You MUST read Crime and Punishment. Romance and thriller all in one! Buy one, get one free. And Dostoevsky was allegedly an INFJ.
> 
> I apologise for butting in again but this time I'm being helpful


Good to know it's good! I have to start in on Tuesday for class and can't say I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hmm,
> 
> This may be a bit far-reached in terms of stance and genre, but have you read Paradise Lost?


Also what _is _ Paradise Lost about, I can't figure out if it's a metaphor for the fall of man or if it's really about Adam and Eve.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Also what _is _ Paradise Lost about, I can't figure out if it's a metaphor for the fall of man or if it's really about Adam and Eve.


It's both. [Insert random statement about the bible]


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hmm,
> 
> This may be a bit far-reached in terms of stance and genre, but have you read Paradise Lost?


I haven't read it before but I googled it up to see what's the book about. The book has ten books with over ten thousand lines of verse? Wow, the book sure is challenging enough for me to read! 
But I think I will be able to handle this challenge though, I have read books with a few thousand pages before :wink:




starvingautist said:


> @Schizoid
> You MUST read Crime and Punishment. Romance and thriller all in one! Buy one, get one free. And Dostoevsky was allegedly an INFJ.
> 
> I apologise for butting in again but this time I'm being helpful



An INFJ character in the book? Wow this seems like a really cool book! Thanks so much for the recommendation, I will check out this book too during my free time


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

@alittlebear
Yeah I loved it. It's my second-favourite book, after Les Miserables.
@Schizoid
Nah, the author was INFJ. You might be able to make a case for the main character being INFJ but INTJ seems the most popular choice for him. Sorry for getting your hopes up but it's still awesome


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

starvingautist said:


> @alittlebear
> Yeah I loved it. It's my second-favourite book, after Les Miserables.
> @Schizoid
> Nah, the author was INFJ. You might be able to make a case for the main character being INFJ but INTJ seems the most popular choice for him. Sorry for getting your hopes up but it's still awesome



By the way, does the library have the book or do I have to purchase the book?


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

@Schizoid
I'd be surprised if it wasn't in the library.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> I haven't read it before but I googled it up to see what's the book about. The book has ten books with over ten thousand lines of verse? Wow, the book sure is challenging enough for me to read!
> But I think I will be able to handle this challenge though, I have read books with a few thousand pages before :wink:


It was certainly a challenge to read, but I think it's definitely worth it. It's a fascinating story and considering how old the text is, the text itself is fascinating as well.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Also what _is _ Paradise Lost about, I can't figure out if it's a metaphor for the fall of man or if it's really about Adam and Eve.


It is both, all, and neither.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

We're discussing books now?

What the fuck. This thread is a roller coaster.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

hoopla said:


> We're discussing books now?
> 
> What the fuck. This thread is a roller coaster.


Stick a bunch of introverts in a room for five minutes, it'll turn into a book fair.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> That doesn't mean anything... I see Fe/Ti everywhere LOLZ :laughing:
> 
> First test:
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-type-questionnaire-test-13.html#post16080490
> ...


I didn't realize you linked to my posts.

Fe/Ti because I expressed concern for my partner 

I wouldn't say sharing ideas with group members is an indication of Ne playing a role (whereas Ni would prefer to put things together internally). There comes a point when you have to assert your own ideas in a group project, otherwise you risk falling into the background and jeopardizing your grade and/or standing. I was more than happy to sit quietly in the past, but that didn't work out so well the older I got. As for Te, I was always more interested in the research aspect of psychology than the clinical or counseling aspect. I don't know how that was influenced by introversion, unless you mean I stayed away from that area because I don't like socializing. That's true only to a point. It really does not interest me as much.

I'll probably make another "type me" thread in the future. For fun and Moose-Goose.

@hoopla

Yes...


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I didn't realize you linked to my posts.
> 
> Fe/Ti because I expressed concern for my partner
> 
> ...


Yeah... when I created the first one I was still learning a lot lol


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Yeah... when I created the first one I was still learning a lot lol


Some of that is also from the second, although not as much :tongue: 

To be fair, it does scream Fe!


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

28 pages what the hell happened here


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

@Greyhart exactly what I want to know

???????

I've never seen the plot of a perC type me thread thicken as much as this one.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jinsei @shinynotshiny @hoopla @Schizoid @Blue Soul [MENTION=50418]@alittlebear

I'm sorry to bother all of you again, but I have some concerns regarding my type.

I honestly do not think INFP fits me. I spent a few hours on the forum. While sure, they are nice, creative individuals, there was just something about it that didn't seem to...click, per se. I then proceeded to look at the INFJ forum, just for kicks, even though all of you have decided that I'm not one, and lo and behold...I relate to the INFJs significantly more than the INFPs. 

Here are some reasons as to why:

*First off, the Ni that I was supposedly "forcing", was forced at all. And I think all of you misunderstood that. The Ne/Si that I was manifesting was actually more forced, because my mother has been forcing me to look and gain ideas externally more often. Beforehand, I always identified more with Ni.

*I have very good predictions of the future. I get visions of how things change, and I can tell how someone's actions will affect them in the future. I also intuitively know things without explaining them. And yes, I'm being honest. That was the main reason I initially thought I was an INFJ. Also, I'm very good at predicting what people will say and do, and seeing people's hidden faces and meanings.

*I have a bad sense of self. It's hard for me to identify myself without the relations to others. When I was on the INFP forum, they all seemed very in touch with themselves and their values. I don't even have values, I usually just adapt to whatever people around me think.

*I'm very emotionally expressive, and I have a hard time figuring out my emotions prior to actually interacting with someone else. I didn't know I had a crush on a guy until I realized that my heart was beating when I was around him. I need to talk to others about my problems, or else I never understand them or get them sorted. It's all very fuzzy prior to speaking with others.

*I find the amount of individualism and self-expression that most INFPs love a bit...frivolous. While I do think it's good to be yourself, I feel there's a certain level of conformity that can be useful when sorting out greater problems. I also have this thing with unity and one-ness, I think everyone is the same down in the heart.

*Once again, I have a lot of problems associated with inferior Se. When upset, I either don't eat anything at all or eat everything at once.

*I tend to focus on the greater good of humanity as oppossed to caring only about one group of people or on one subjective value. I would risk one of my internal values for the greater good. I would also risk my sense of self for the same reason. I also have a habit of putting people into social boxes...

*I tend to do what other people do. Like for example, if I were to type someone, if I see someone else has already suggested a type (For example: Oh, I think x is an ISFP), I'll immediately do the same thing as them and suggest that same type. This is true for decision making in real life as well.

And no, I did not just go read an INFJ manuel and type things out. This is honestly, truly how I feel. I wish I had never lied before because now no one will believe me. (Basically: boy who cried wolf.)
----

But of course, no one thinks I'm an INFJ, and some INFJs themselves believe I'm an INFP. I simply just do not feel like an INFP...but whatever...I guess I am if all of you say I am...


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose Only you can decide. Don't use others as a mold for yourself, this has to come from you.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Not this again.

Are you trying to subject us on another wild goose chase?

"I guess I am if you all say I am."

What happened to "only you can truly know yourself?"


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @shinynotshiny @Blue Soul
> 
> While I see what you're saying, I'm not one. I could go on, but basically I'm an abstract thinker and I dislike doing things hands on. I also idealize people and things, very much how an INFP would. I'm also pretty unathletic, and prefer more abstract and intangible things in general anyway. Also, I'm positive now that I use the ne/is axis.
> 
> It's definitely not impossible, though. I can see that.


An interesting thing about ISFP is that they have the same functions as me (just different order), and I could see why I identify with you at the same time as you're infinitely as much of a feeler.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

telepathicgoose said:


> @_shinynotshiny_ @_blue soul_
> 
> while i see what you're saying, i'm not one. I could go on, but basically i'm an abstract thinker and i dislike doing things hands on. I also idealize people and things, very much how an infp would. I'm also pretty unathletic, and prefer more abstract and intangible things in general anyway. Also, i'm positive now that i use the ne/is axis.
> 
> It's definitely not impossible, though. I can see that.



infj > intj ≥ infp > isfp ?


Sticking to INFP?


They won't stay capitalized. Meh :|


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> An interesting thing about ISFP is that they have the same functions as me (just different order), and I could see why I identify with you at the same time as you're infinitely as much of a feeler.


Yes, but the outcome of the functions in a difference order is much different. Also, I'm positive in the me/so axis now. I think what you saw in me may be a result of the same enneagram type.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> infj > intj ≥ infp > isfp ?
> 
> 
> Sticking to INFP?
> ...


It fits much better than ISFP, so yes, I am.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose: Among these 4 points listed below, which of these 4 do you consider your weakest point? 


1) The person might not notice what is going on around them. They would fail to pick up on feedback from other people or notice the effect they have on others. They might find it hard to take in new information that might change how they think about a particular situation. They are likely to have blind spots.

2) This person might have difficulty forming the right sort of memories. They may emphasise things that are trivial and fail to register things that are significant. Perhaps they find it difficult to make sense of what is going on around them. They may not apply useful labels to their memories. For example, many students find it hard to think examples of when they have demonstrated leadership qualities. They often have lots of experiences that could fit the bill, but they haven’t filed those memories in the drawer marked ‘Leadership’.

3) This person might have trouble actually remembering what they have done or thought. They could be prone to misremembering events or concepts. They may also have a lack of awareness of their own emotional state and find it hard to answer the question ‘How do you feel about this?’

4) This person is likely to have difficulty making decisions about what to do. This could lead them to attempt to avoid decisions or to pass the responsibility of making decisions to other people. Alternatively, their decisions may be erratic or inconsistent (although this could be due to erratic or inconsistent information provided by the other functions).


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> It fits much better than ISFP, so yes, I am.


Don't be afraid of the S, the ones I know are extremely perceptive and intelligent. Much of the bias against them on this forum is completely off.

Whichever type you feel fits, don't let occasional bad talk get you down. Everyone get it.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> Don't be afraid of the S, the ones I know are extremely perceptive and intelligent. Much of the bias against them on this forum is completely off.
> 
> Whichever type you feel fits, don't let occasional bad talk get you down. Everyone get it.


Oh yes, I know. One of my best friends is an ESFP, and surprising as it is to some, she's very very smart. 
However, doing the math, if I use the ne/si axis then I'm probably an INFP.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> @TelepathicGoose: Among these 4 points listed below, which of these 4 do you consider your weakest point?
> 
> 
> 1) The person might not notice what is going on around them. They would fail to pick up on feedback from other people or notice the effect they have on others. They might find it hard to take in new information that might change how they think about a particular situation. They are likely to have blind spots.
> ...


Probably 4. I'm very indecisive, as you can see.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Probably 4. I'm very indecisive, as you can see.


Option 1 is weak Pe.
Option 2 is weak Ji.
Option 3 is weak Pi. 
Option 4 is weak Je.

According to the choice that you just choose, you have a weak Je (inferior Te), so we can pretty much rule out INFJ and ISFJ as your type now. Now we are only left with INFP and ISFP as your type.


And now that we have managed to narrow down your type to INFP and ISFP, I want you now to rank the following eight descriptions from 1 to 8, with 1 being the most descriptive of your historical personality and 8 being the least, and you can only use each number once.

*

1.___ I am a crusader. Whenever I look around I see too much injustice, too much loneliness, too many victims with nowhere to turn. They can turn to me. If no one else had the courage to call out the bad guys, then it is a good thing we have me, because I will. Sometimes people think I am overbearing, and that I can be strident in my moral judgments, but I will not be silent. That would be inappropriate and utterly disagreeable. I can be a little judgmental and it is so hard to keep my mouth shut sometimes. It's all for a good cause. Right and wrong are clear for everyone to see, and only those with dark motives would pretend that they aren’t. I wouldn’t be so overbearing if it wasn’t so present for me. I can't break away from my moral obligations. 

2.___ There is something beneath the skin of this world. It is difficult to put into words. Things are more than they seem. Images burn up into my mind from some unknowable place. I try to write them, but I can’t… I try to paint them, but it falls short. Sometimes I can only describe the things that happen to me through these images. This has always been best done through metaphor, because in a sense these images connect to the outer world metaphorically. But, it always goes deeper than that. The physical world is sometimes a morbid or absurd place to me, and I find that sometimes the images the world evokes for me are what is more real.

3.___ It astounds me how often people think things that don’t make any sense at all. It seems so obvious to me. 2 + 2 = 4, but if it is convenient we are so willing to say it is 5. If you jump off a cliff, you die, and yet it seems like people are selling that stuff every day. Bad calls all around. The sky is blue and if you touch a flame you will get burned. The universe has laid it all out for anyone to see, but, impossibly, most people just talk non-sense and do things that just seem so foolish. It is difficult not to criticize. It is a real urge for me, and sometimes it really is fun to offer commentary on the things that interest me. Sharing information, sharing my opinion, maybe some stats, maybe just a little common sense - that is the best way to get the world straightened out. Those bulletheads that do it now make all the wrong calls. I’d make the right calls, but I am no genius, I just have eyes and a brain.

4.___ Sometimes I feel so disconnected with the world, and that void just fills up with my own private one: the street on which I live, or my beliefs, or just the fantasies in my mind. It is as if those things out of my view don’t truly exist, and sometimes I wonder if I would notice if much of the world just evaporated. It isn’t that I am not interested in new things - I am! But I guess there is a process of incorporating those things into my rich world and I am not always proactive about it. I feel like chasing every little thing is more a diminishment of a rich life than otherwise. Is that a full life? Sometimes a whole world can exist in a garden, or in a well-worn book. There is so much more power in diving deep into those things that are pleasing to me… but who knows what that could be. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason to it.

5.___ I don’t always know where to stand, but when I do, I am immovable. It takes time to work it out, because it really matters to me. I can’t go off guns-a-blazing and really do right by someone. Is it this hard for everyone? People say I don’t answer to anyone, or that I tend to wallow in things, and I guess that is true; but I have to answer to myself, and I hold myself to such rigid principles. My feelings are like a deep well. How do you share that? How is it so easy for people to judge when there is so much to consider? At least I know that when I do make a judgment, I can be okay with myself. That’s all that matters.

6.___ This world is a golden palace, half-made. Everyone is happy to mill around in the construction zone and they can’t see it. They just see what is there, but you gotta blur your eyes a little bit and then it will come together. Yes, that! You see it there? Now, go make it! For me, this vision beckons too loudly for me to bother with the tiresome minutia along the way. The vision is what matters, and if you want a fire that can burn down the world, you gotta start it and you gotta keep it hot. You think I want Utopia, the world that cannot exist? Yes, I do, because I can see it clearer than I can see you. Call me a dreamer if you like, but this world is only what you’ve made it. Let’s make a better one. You’ll work out the details when I am gone if you have any vision at all. There is no time to ‘live it up’, or ‘balance the books’ because as hot as I run, I am chilled by your myopic tendencies and insipid routines.The Golden Palace awaits.

7.___ Everything is a system. It can be organized and reorganized, but I am not talking about arranging our desk here, I am talking about logic itself. Something can seem to make sense, but when you bring it into the workshop and tear it to bits, you get to the truthiest bits of truth, though sometimes it is hard to put it back together again. People say I think too much, but I can’t say something makes sense until I have worked it over.. and that isn’t done until it is done. People can’t tell me what makes sense, because I know better anyway, and I don’t believe in co-dependence of thought. I am not always open to peer review - everyone has got to figure it out for themselves or it is just mind control.

8.___ Stuff has got to be engaging, you know? My attention span is not exactly legendary. It’s like with kids; they aren’t gonna sit there while someone drones on and on… so, get in there! Have fun! Put on a show if that is your thing, be a rockstar if that is your thing, start a business, start a blog, take a trip, whatever you want. Experience is the only thing worth anything sometimes, and I don’t mean taking drugs and jumping off cliffs. I mean BEING THERE. Being there with the people you love, doing the things you love. Life is nothing but a path of experiences. A wise man is one who has lived, who has been there and made it back alive. What else can you trust? Sleep under the stars, see the world, but whatever you do, don’t miss a moment sitting around letting life pass on by. Then, take that experience and make something big. Change the world, or give your family a better life. Your experiences will shape you and empower you. *



_ 
- And much credits to Arkigos who is the original creator of this questionnaire_


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@Schizoid Thanks for this, you are a beast.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> Option 1 is weak Pe.
> Option 2 is weak Ji.
> Option 3 is weak Pi.
> Option 4 is weak Je.


I chose 1...

Do I make any sense :|


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I chose 1...
> 
> Do I make any sense :|


I would have chosen 1 too, but we're irrelevant. ;p


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I chose 1...
> 
> Do I make any sense :|



Option 1 is weak Pe (inferior Ne and inferior Se) so I supposed you have either one of these as your inferior function  I am guessing you are either an INTJ or ISTJ based on what you just chose.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> Option 1 is weak Pe (inferior Ne and inferior Se) so I supposed you have either one of these as your inferior function


People here keep saying I give off INFP vibes. I think I know why.

I have feels.



> I am guessing you are either an INTJ or ISTJ based on what you just chose.


That puts me back at square one. Sigh.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> Option 1 is weak Pe.
> Option 2 is weak Ji.
> Option 3 is weak Pi.
> Option 4 is weak Je.
> ...


Ah, this was hard.

2
4
7
6
5
3
1
8

2 and 4 ring very true for me, 8 is nothing like me at all

I would also note that for the first assessment it was between 1 and 4, I picked 4 because I realized that I'm bad at decisions just slightly more than I am unaware of my surroundings, although I'm still horrible at my surroundings.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Why is this thread still going??

INFP

I have no idea why you dislike the idea of being INFP. I find them fascinating. Keep in mind also, that many of the "INFJ"s on here will be mistyped INFPs and ISFJs.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I chose 1...
> 
> Do I make any sense :|


I picked 3 lol, with 4 being second.

We can be nonsensical together.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

hoopla said:


> I picked 3 lol, with 4 being second.
> 
> We can be nonsensical together.


3 is hilarious because it's how I like to deal with idiots. Love it.



> *I just have eyes and a brain.*


I might put this in my signature.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, this was hard.
> 
> 2
> 4
> ...




Based on the answers that you just chose, this is your function: Ni > Si > Ti > Ne > Fi > Te > Fe > Se


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> Based on the answers that you just chose, this is your function: Ni > Si > Ti > Ne > Fi > Te > Fe > Se


What. But I was positive on INFP.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> Based on the answers that you just chose, this is your function: Ni > Si > Ti > Ne > Fi > Te > Fe > Se


What do you make of that? There seems to be some conflicting information at play.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> What. But I was positive on INFP.



Yes you are an INFP. My conclusion of your type is INFP.

Although you might have scored Ni as your strongest function in here, but I noticed that your Fe is in your shadow function and INFJs are supposed to have aux Fe. So I have pretty much ruled out INFJ as your type.

And your Se is also too low to be an ISFP so I have also ruled out ISFP as your type. 

So yep, I'll be going with INFP as your type for now.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> What do you make of that? There seems to be some conflicting information at play.


She is an INFP


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose

1. You say you're good at predictions... So how will 2015 turn out? Any predictions about world events (wars starting, terrorist attacks etc), or celebrity break-ups, or any predictions about sporting events?

2. When you have a goal, something you really want to achieve, how do you go about achieving it? Give examples.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> What. But I was positive on INFP.


No you weren't, you silly goose.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose Can you settle on INFP (again)? ^^


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose

"But I was positive on INFP."

______

I think I'm gonna go shoot myself in the head.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I think @hoopla deserves a reward for identifying the functions from the beginning. 

If I remember correctly. It's been so many posts.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @TelepathicGoose
> 
> "But I was positive on INFP."
> 
> ...


No, silly INTP, don't do that. Please let me extract all those useful ideas first, at least. 

@shinynotshiny I wasn't here from the beginning, but I agree.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> @TelepathicGoose Can you settle on INFP (again)? ^^


I guess. It's not my favorite type, but if it is what I am, then so be it. I'm a little disheartened by how low my Fi and Ne were on @Schizoid's questions were, but then again that's one questionnaire. I've gotten INFJ and INTJ on plenty of questionnaire's and I'm neither. :|


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I guess. It's not my favorite type, but if it is what I am, then so be it. *I'm a little disheartened by how low my Fi and Ne were* on @_Schizoid_'s questions were, but then again that's one questionnaire. I've gotten INFJ and INTJ on plenty of questionnaire's and I'm neither. :|


Are you implying you're not, in fact, INFP?


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I guess. It's not my favorite type, but if it is what I am, then so be it. I'm a little disheartened by how low my Fi and Ne were on @Schizoid's questions were, but then again that's one questionnaire. I've gotten INFJ and INTJ on plenty of questionnaire's and I'm neither. :|


To be fair, most questionaires run on pretty low sample size. This makes them a bit inaccurate. They're also subjective to bias.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@Blue Soul

"Useful" ideas? ... I guess I *might* have a few of those, but what do you mean by "useful"?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Are you implying you're not, in fact, INFP?


No, it is simply just rather confusing.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose

So what *is* your favourite type? And why?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> To be fair, most questionaires run on pretty low sample size. This makes them a bit inaccurate. They're also subjective to bias.


Ahh, subjective biases. I've got my run on those.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @Blue Soul
> 
> "Useful" ideas? ... I guess I *might* have a few of those, but what do you mean by "useful"?


I was just joking around a bit, but I do love those ideas INTPs almost never seem to tell anybody about. ^^


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @TelepathicGoose
> 
> So what *is* your favourite type? And why?


INFJ and INTJs, because Ni is amazing and both types have the capabilities to complete amazing things. Oh well.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Blue Soul @shinynotshiny

It is a common idea that INFPs prefer children over adults. I've always preferred adults as I'm more mature for my age. Is there a problem with this, or can I still be an INFP nonetheless?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> INFJ and INTJs, because Ni is amazing and both types have the capabilities to complete amazing things. Oh well.


You had the chance to stick with INTJ...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_Blue Soul_ @_shinynotshiny_
> 
> It is a common idea that INFPs prefer children over adults. I've always preferred adults as I'm more mature for my age. Is there a problem with this, or can I still be an INFP nonetheless?


Common idea? Where did you hear this? Read this? Sources, please.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> You had the chance to stick with INTJ...


You can't choose your type, you are what you are. It's pretty obvious I don't use Ni...right?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Common idea? Where did you hear this? Read this? Sources, please.


Celebrity Types, Quote

"INFPs tend to prefer children, as they believe adults are worn down by the trivialities of life."


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Celebrity Types, Quote
> 
> "INFPs tend to prefer children, as they believe adults are worn down by the trivialities of life."


That one quote?


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> You can't choose your type, you are what you are. It's pretty obvious I don't use Ni...right?


I definitely think you have some strong Pe going on.

And another thing, not all generalizations of types will be true to every individual. I'm a rather feely INTJ, but I know this hasn't always been the case and I think it's a learned behavior.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> You can't choose your type, you are what you are. It's pretty obvious I don't use Ni*...right?*


...are you implying we should reevaluate your answers?


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@telepathicgoose

What do you think is so amazing about Ni?

ALL the types are capable of achieving amazing things.

Some INFPs prefer children. Some INFPs prefer adults. Some INFPs prefer pets. Some INFPs prefer video games. Some INFPs prefer blow up sex dolls...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @telepathicgoose
> 
> What do you think is so amazing about Ni?
> 
> ...


I wonder.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@shinynotshiny

"I wonder."

_____

Oooh. Very impressive.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @shinynotshiny
> 
> "I wonder."
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@telepathicgoose

If you really, absolutely, totally want to be INFJ - if that will thrill you more than something amazingly thrilling - then just run with it. Who knows, maybe one day you'll even believe it. Keep the faith! And then you'll be able to help other people find their types and tell them you really, absolutely, totally can relate to what they're saying - so they're 99% likely to be INFJ too! That's how it works around here - we all help each other out! 

Peace out. Be who you want to be!!!!!!!!!!!

*adds patriotic salute*


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Told you guys she was Fe/Ti :laughing: :tongue: :kitteh: ... but I guess my faulty Ne/Si assertion brings me back down to 0 cool points.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @telepathicgoose
> 
> What do you think is so amazing about Ni?
> 
> ...


Interesting...
I think it's the way people describe INJ's. It's as if they're some magical beings or something.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Told you guys she was Fe/Ti :laughing: :tongue: :kitteh: ... but I guess my faulty Ne/Si assertion brings me back down to 0 cool points.


Please don't confuse me any further :frustrating:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> That one quote?


Sorry, it just stuck with me.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> ...are you implying we should reevaluate your answers?


Nono, sorry


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @telepathicgoose
> 
> If you really, absolutely, totally want to be INFJ - if that will thrill you more than something amazingly thrilling - then just run with it. Who knows, maybe one day you'll even believe it. Keep the faith! And then you'll be able to help other people find their types and tell them you really, absolutely, totally can relate to what they're saying - so they're 99% likely to be INFJ too! That's how it works around here - we all help each other out!
> 
> ...


I don't know why but I'm detecting some sarcasm here. Or maybe I'm just being paranoid. :|


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> I definitely think you have some strong Pe going on.
> 
> And another thing, not all generalizations of types will be true to every individual. I'm a rather feely INTJ, but I know this hasn't always been the case and I think it's a learned behavior.


I've actually noticed a trend of "feely" INTJs. I think that tertiary functions can be well developed if you train them.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jinsei

Everyone's been running me around 5,000 circles today. I'm still not sure about Fi/Te, and Schizoid's questionnaire made me a bit confused. Is there any way you can help?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm going to just link you this 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6rzdODmcL641s7WiVwaAAMlTrwnI1bCA

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6rzdODmcL66pL1zaP1SULSpt5o7jguKV

Many agree that trying to figure out the type before at least 18 is pointless or at least very hard due to how shitty teen years are. TBH most if not all teenagers don't know who they are let alone what their functions are.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> I'm going to just link you this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6rzdODmcL641s7WiVwaAAMlTrwnI1bCA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6rzdODmcL66pL1zaP1SULSpt5o7jguKV


I've already seen and watched those countless times, but thank you.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I've already seen and watched those countless times, but thank you.


That didn't help you? Fi view described there is alien to me.

Wanted to add Ni doms


* *




https://youtu.be/p_kL6tclhB0<- INTJ guy
https://youtu.be/8pWyTWTUl-s <- INFJ girl, though she also has Asperger's.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> That didn't help you? Fi view described there is alien to me.
> 
> Wanted to add Ni doms
> 
> ...


I watched through a bit of these, and I can see the Ni dominance coming through on both people. A bit hard to tell about it all, of course.

The main problem I have with my typing is that everyone is being very biased and deciding what type they want me to be, and assigning my functions accordingly. It's a bit difficult to get a rough, objective outlook on my functions. Oh well.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> The main problem I have with my typing is that everyone is being very biased and deciding what type they want me to be, and assigning my functions accordingly. It's a bit difficult to get a rough, objective outlook on my functions. Oh well.


Of course they are. No opinion is 100% objective. Maybe except if we make opinionated computer. But then it was made by humans who are by the nature subjective wouldn't that mean that their bias would be encoded into computer as well?









Err, I digress. Personally I think that we are the most subjective and biased towards ourselves. I have history of "I am INTJ 100%!", "Wait, there's no way I am Ni in any way", "Holy shit, I am an extrovert even though I'm not extroverted like my ESFJ mom is!" and whole thread of me misinterpretation enneagram types - I went thought 5>7>6>9>definitely 7 lol.

The best help was asking others about their opinion on me. I guess I'm lucky to have friends and relatives whom I trust not to bullshit me with pleasantries. The funniest thing was when I told my INFP bff that I might be NTP to which she responded that she thought I am ILE all along but didn't object to my online tests-induced INTJ stage because she didn't think it was her place. :laughing:

I was going with this somewhere. Do you have anyone whom you trust to be blunt? I would think, at this point it's worth poking for their opinions. We often don't realize how we come off to others.

Also, as I said age. Personally, at around 15 I wouldn't be able to type myself. I was too high on emotions and mental issues through the roof to be any way objective. I have this hunch that my INFP friend would type me as ILE even then, huh. I should ask. She was always very perceptive towards people.

Btw In socionics types have different nicknames. INFP is Humanitarian or Dostoevsky which goes pretty well against Dreamer/Idealist thing MBTI has going. I think naming is a seemly irrelevant detail but goes long way to enforce stereotypes.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> That didn't help you? Fi view described there is alien to me.
> 
> Wanted to add Ni doms
> 
> ...


Yay, that's the girl I typed in the popular youtubers thread! Was super nervous I typed her incorrectly; nice to see a general consensus. The truth seeker vid made my Ni dar fly off the radar, so I watched more videos and was like "oh definitely Fe/Ti, for sure".

I have a footnote on the aspie thing- I don't think aspie has anything to do with type, at all, especially since the symptoms manifest in completely different ways. Same idea, different execution.

I've known a lot of Aspies. Interestingly, Aspie profiles come off as rather Si (a lot of them sound like an ISTJ, funnily enough, or perhaps INxP at the very least), but obsessions manifest in different ways. I've known Se and Si aspies, though admittingly, ISTJ and INxP aspies come across as the most stereotypical, but not always.

My sis is still developing, but I lean towards ISFP, and you can tell she's not neurotypical within less than half an hour meeting her. She's not a "personable" aspie, and many people would not necessarily identify with her, but pick her apart, and her budding functions are there. That INFJ girl however is relatively mild, but even if not so, you could still see through the aspie traits to discover the functions if you knew what you were looking for. I think she comes across as more personable than more severe Aspies I have known, though still odd in a mystical sort of way, which is not out of the question for the Ni type.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

hoopla said:


> [snip]


I should clarify that I added "she also have Asperger's" to clarify that some of her mannerism is not type related.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I should clarify that I added "she also have Asperger's" to clarify that some of her mannerism is not type related.


I apologize for my rambling. I take aspergers rather seriously as A) I am related to an aspie and B) I'm a psych nerd.

I think if anything, I suspected you meant that neutrally, but am aware of the odd ideas people have about such things. It's like those people who watch Rain Man and assume that's the story of all autistic people rather than an account of one autistic man. It's reasons like that why I over advocate.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm half asleep so maybe I'm seeing things but



TelepathicGoose said:


> The main problem I have with my typing is that everyone is being very biased and deciding what type they want me to be, and assigning my functions accordingly. It's a bit difficult to get a rough, objective outlook on my functions. Oh well.


:|


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Please don't confuse me any further :frustrating:


Sorry, that was totally meant as a joke... albiet a very bad one.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I'm half asleep so maybe I'm seeing things but
> 
> 
> 
> :|


Don't worry, that wasn't directed to you, and to anyone really. I was just tired and in a bad mood. :/


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Don't worry, that wasn't directed to you, and to anyone really. I was just tired and in a bad mood. :/


No, it's fine. Only you can label yourself. It'll just take some time and reflection.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Of course they are. No opinion is 100% objective. Maybe except if we make opinionated computer. But then it was made by humans who are by the nature subjective wouldn't that mean that their bias would be encoded into computer as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I see. Thank you very much for your input.
Just to make sure, INFP is INFj (EII) in socionics, yes?

Also, I don't really have anyone who I'm comfortable being blunt with, but I'll attempt to find someone who I am.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> No, it's fine. Only you can label yourself. It'll just take some time and reflection.


Ah, okay.
Well thank you for being so understanding.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, I see. Thank you very much for your input.
> *Just to make sure, INFP is INFj (EII) in socionics, yes?*
> 
> Also, I don't really have anyone who I'm comfortable being blunt with, but I'll attempt to find someone who I am.


Yup, for all introverts P and J are reversed.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey, @TelepathicGoose, @shinynotshiny, @Blue Soul, @alittlebear!! LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK!!!

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html

IT'S A STICKY!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Hey, @TelepathicGoose, @shinynotshiny, @Blue Soul, @alittlebear!! LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK!!!
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html
> 
> IT'S A STICKY!!!!!!!!!1111


Yes!!!!! Congratulations Jin, you deserve it. ^^


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

It took me a while to see what you were referring to. I was like "sticky? What?" But now I get it. That's great though, honestly. You worked so hard to improve that questionnaire, really it's no wonder. Only thing is you won't be able to abandon it any time soon.  But congratulations nonetheless.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> It took me a while to see what you were referring to. I was like "sticky? What?" But now I get it. That's great though, honestly. You worked so hard to improve that questionnaire, really it's no wonder. Only thing is you won't be able to abandon it any time soon.  But congratulations nonetheless.


I know lol... what have I gotten myself into...


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yes!!!!! Congratulations Jin, you deserve it. ^^


Thank you!!!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Thank you!!!


You're welcome ^^


----------

